# Are Republicans rebuilding American Hate Groups?



## rdean (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599

The annual tally the by Southern Law Center shows 926 hate groups, with Texas and California, one and two - a 50% increase over 2000.

6 officers have been murdered by those claiming to hate Obama.

Hate groups active in all but two states, Hawaii and oddly enough, Alaska.

The PDF is large and takes a while to download.

If you are not able to access the PDF, click on:

http://www.google.com/search?source...nUS364US364&q=maxwell+study+on+us+hate+groups

and scroll down to (PDF) Hate Groups


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 2, 2010)

They sure are. I just saw this covered on TV. Texas has 66 groups and California has 60. I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 2, 2010)

HATE!  FEAR!  Yep, that and COWARDICE defines the RW in American, circa 2010.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 2, 2010)

Dear:

[X] Moron
[X] Loser
[_] Bigot
[_] Victim of sibling parentage
[_] Victim of "5% God Complex Syndrome"
[X] Wanker
[_] 12 Year Old
[_] Chunky Colombian
[X] Troll
[_] Backpacker
[_] l337 d00d
[_] Whiner
[_] Example of why Jack Kavorkian should make house calls
[_] U-God worshipper
[_] Other:

You Are Being Flamed Because:

[_] You bumped a thread from the last page.
[_] You started an off-topic thread.
[X] You posted a "YOU ALL SUCK" message.
[_] You don't know which forum to post in.
[_] You posted false information (or lack thereof).
[X] You posted something totally stupid.
[X] You posted yet another useless thread.
[_] You double posted.
[_] You posted a message all written in CAPS (oR aLtErNaTe CaPs).
[_] I don't like your tone of voice.

To Repent, You Must:
[_] Give up your Internet account
[X] Jump into a bathtub while holding your monitor
[_] Actually post something relevant
[_] Apologize to everybody on this forum
[X] Go stand in the middle of a motorway
[_] Lick Gunny's balls

In Closing, I'd Like to Say:
[_] Get a life
[_] Never post again
[_] I pity your dog
[_] I think your IQ must be <10
[_] Take your crap somewhere else
[_] Go watch interweb porn
[_] I pity your gums
[X] All of the above


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 2, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> They sure are. I just saw this covered on TV. Texas has 66 groups and California has 60. I can't say I'm surprised.



was it tweety or mr. ed? I can't remember.. when I think of hate groups I think jeramiah bullfrog and his congregation..


----------



## Tom Clancy (Mar 2, 2010)

Troll Rating: Hmm.. 2/10?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 2, 2010)

Dear Dude,
I'm sorry I don't have a check list, and if your post was not directed at me, please excuse my response.  As a therapist (LOL) I'm certain you will.
I express my opinion freely and openly, unlike you I rely not on the talking points of others.
My evaluation of the new right (aka:  RW) is based on the posts I've read on this MB and others; and the comments I see on the MSM from those who characterize themselves as members of the Tea Party, or other 'independent' groups (yep, that is an oxymoron, but not one I suspect you would not understand).
IMHO I find you and the others who take pride in your 'independence' at best silly, ignorant and selfish.
Many of you characterize yourselves as Christian, yet defy any and all of the values of Jesus (be he man or son of god).
But worse, you and the other 'independents' are motivated by avarice (greed) and seem to care not for anyone but yourself.  Consider healthcare in America, the newest talking point of the RW is that 85% of Americans are happy with their insurance program.  Of course, no evidence is ever provided to prove this premise, but the consclusion is clear to anyone with a brain:  15% or 45 million Americans are not happy or have no health insurance - and that is okay with people 'like you'.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 2, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > They sure are. I just saw this covered on TV. Texas has 66 groups and California has 60. I can't say I'm surprised.
> ...


Why does it matter to you who covered it? There was video of the hate groups. Cons really hate video tape.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 2, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dear Dude,
> I'm sorry I don't have a check list, and if your post was not directed at me, please excuse my response.  As a therapist (LOL) I'm certain you will.
> I express my opinion freely and openly, unlike you I rely not on the talking points of others.
> My evaluation of the new right (aka:  RW) is based on the posts I've read on this MB and others; and the comments I see on the MSM from those who characterize themselves as members of the Tea Party, or other 'independent' groups (yep, that is an oxymoron, but not one I suspect you would not understand).
> ...


You're no therapist...You're a straw farmer.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 2, 2010)

Dude said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Dude,
> ...



Never claimed to be a therapist.  Hypno or otherwise.  You?


----------



## Meister (Mar 2, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Once you admit your a left wing loon, you can start the recovery process.


----------



## Meister (Mar 2, 2010)

Dude said:


> Dear:
> 
> [X] Moron
> [X] Loser
> ...



I have to rep you for this one.  I wonder if we could get this form list as as part of a reference tool on this board?  It would save a lot of effort with the trolls.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 2, 2010)

Man oh man the right wing responses on this thread are so predictable.

totally flaccid, but predictable.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 2, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



That you didn't...My error.

Nonetheless, you're still easily one of the most prolific strawman stuffers on the forum.


----------



## del (Mar 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599
> 
> The annual tally the by Southern Law Center shows 926 hate groups, with Texas and California, one and two - a 50% increase over 2000.
> 
> ...



another rdean extravaganza. i did a search for the word republican in the pdf- it appears six times including the footnotes. there is nothing in it linking republicans to hate groups-there's a mention of some wingnut trying to convince republicans to link jews to communism in the 50's ( it also says the wingnut failed). there's a mention of someone emailing something hateful to the republican party in florida (which they forwarded to the sherriff's office); they identify john boehner and ron paul as republicans; they identify david duke as running for office as a republican and they mention that the republican party as most likely making accomodations to latinos to  grow the party.

in other words, a typical rdean i hate the republicans rant. 

what name is *your* group listed under in the report?

fail






again








shocker


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 2, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



link it whydonchya? and then why donchyaspeakaboutlefthategroupstoo?


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 2, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> HATE!  FEAR!  Yep, that and COWARDICE defines the RW in American, circa 2010.



Wonder what Farrakhan meant when he said that Whitey-Righties were setting Obama up for assassination?

Isn't he trying to foment racial hatred?


I'm just saying...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599
> 
> The annual tally the by Southern Law Center shows 926 hate groups, with Texas and California, one and two - a 50% increase over 2000.
> 
> ...



a Republican group in California?.....someones pulling your leg Dean.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 2, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



do you mean Convicts?.....yes they do hate video tapes....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 2, 2010)

del said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599
> ...


if you dont agree with Rdean.....you must be a Republican.....if you dont agree with Rdean there is NO WAY you are a Democrat.....if you dont agree with Rdean you are WRONG.....if Rdean says its the truth then by golly it must be the truth....and he has his no. one idiot Political Dipshit eating up what he says.........i find Deans posts to be the most fun on this board....i look for them....i used to look for Chris's....he is minor league compared to Deano....Bobo?.....he is so outclassed he left....


----------



## rdean (Mar 2, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599
> ...



The Govenor of California is Republican.


----------



## del (Mar 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



and an individual.


----------



## Samson (Mar 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Democrats are Evul.

****wondering why Harry bothers*****


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 2, 2010)

Your right. La Raza, the Mexican Mafia, The Nation of Islam, NAACP, New Black Panthers, the Brown Barrettes, The Bloods, the Crips, the Black Guerila Family, the Nation of Altzan, the Nuestra Familia, MS 13 etc. all have a heavy presence in TX and CA. However, I think the left breeds these racist groups


----------



## rdean (Mar 2, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I'm sure the Republicans insisting the President is NOT a citizen, pals around with terrorists, wants to teach sex to preschoolers, is a "Socialist/Marxist/Fascist", is sympathetic with terrorists, wants to release terrorists inside the United States, hates America and wants to declare martial law has absolutely NOTHING to do with the rise of right wing hate groups.  Zero connection. They are just totally unrelated.  How could anyone possibly think there could be even the smallest connection????


----------



## del (Mar 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



damn you're stupid, and since you've gone into reruns, not even amusing anymore. 

you're more and more like sara palin every day.

can you see russia from your house?


----------



## rdean (Mar 2, 2010)

del said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Why would anyone want to amuse you?  You spend so much time facing the corner, busy hands, amusing yourself.  Just don't try to shake my hand.

Ok, turn back around, go back to what you were doing.  Yuk.


----------



## rdean (Mar 2, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Your right. La Raza, the Mexican Mafia, The Nation of Islam, NAACP, New Black Panthers, the Brown Barrettes, The Bloods, the Crips, the Black Guerila Family, the Nation of Altzan, the Nuestra Familia, MS 13 etc. all have a heavy presence in TX and CA. However, I think the left breeds these racist groups



I don't speak Spanish and I'm not black so you are probably wrong.

Besides, what do those groups have to do with Republicans insisting the President is NOT a citizen, pals around with terrorists, wants to teach sex to preschoolers, is a "Socialist/Marxist/Fascist", is sympathetic with terrorists, wants to release terrorists inside the United States, hates America and wants to declare martial law?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 2, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dear Dude,
> I'm sorry I don't have a check list, and if your post was not directed at me, please excuse my response.  As a therapist (LOL) I'm certain you will.
> I express my opinion freely and openly, unlike you I rely not on the talking points of others.
> My evaluation of the new right (aka:  RW) is based on the posts I've read on this MB and others; and the comments I see on the MSM from those who characterize themselves as members of the Tea Party, or other 'independent' groups (yep, that is an oxymoron, but not one I suspect you would not understand).
> ...


You didn't start the thread yet you can't tell if Dude's post was to you.

Paranoia and a low IQ is not a desirable combo.  Meds can help the paranoia, but, I'm sorry to say, your IQ is stuck there.


----------



## Samson (Mar 2, 2010)

: This message was brought to you by the Rdean Message-Board Posting Foundation, devoted to the principle of repeating the same message, over-and-over, until you believe it, or die of boredome.


----------



## rdean (Mar 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> : This message was brought to you by the Rdean Message-Board Posting Foundation, devoted to the principle of repeating the same message, over-and-over, until you believe it, or die of boredome.



It would be better if you said something like, "The part where you are wrong is...." and then quoted a part.  Only you can't.  That's why you didn't.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


[Emphasis mine]  He did.


----------



## Samson (Mar 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > : This message was brought to you by the Rdean Message-Board Posting Foundation, devoted to the principle of repeating the same message, over-and-over, until you believe it, or die of boredome.
> ...



Or..... I could, but you're hopeless, and I didn't bother.


----------



## rdean (Mar 2, 2010)

Si modo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



See.

Yea, they had vacations together.  They stayed over at each others houses.  Obama even went on "runs" with Ayers when Obama was 8 years old.  It's why they lived in the same neighborhood.  Ayers actually wrote Obama's books, but secretly, of course.

I love the way you guys prove my point over and over again.  It's just too rich.


----------



## Dr.House (Mar 2, 2010)

> Are Republicans rebuilding American Hate Groups?



Yes...  They got a good deal on supplies at Home Depot....

I hear they used coupons....


----------



## Oddball (Mar 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > : This message was brought to you by the Rdean Message-Board Posting Foundation, devoted to the principle of repeating the same message, over-and-over, until you believe it, or die of boredome.
> ...


del already handled that part, and wiped the floor with both you and your "source", dickweed.


----------



## rdean (Mar 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



You don't bother, because you can't.  By the way, did you know that Obama really does pal around with "terrorists"?  Si modo just said so.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/groupProfile.asp?grpid=6989


----------



## rdean (Mar 2, 2010)

Dude said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Oh wow, poor me, I got schooled by a "slacker".

Def of "slacker":

person who does no work; "a lazy bum"

One who shirks work or responsibility

Synonyms
slouch
good-for-nothing
deadbeat
quitter
bum
loafer
idler


----------



## Oddball (Mar 2, 2010)

Ummmm....I'll go with the bag of hammers.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Well, being on an eight-person board for three years with the terrorist pig and piece of shit, getting campaign contributions from the terrorist pig and piece of shit, being neighbors for years, and attending a party at the terrorist pig and piece of shit's home doesn't say they are strangers.

Idiot.


----------



## rdean (Mar 2, 2010)

Si modo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



FactCheck.org: "He Lied" About Bill Ayers?

Did you get your "facts" from "factcheck"?  You might want to reread them.  It's looks like a few words were slightly "rearranged".

I do have to thank you for proving my point.  

Me:  Point point point

Republicans:  Liar, liar, liar

Me:  Which part was a lie?

Republicans:  Liar, liar, liar

Me:  So, which part was a lie?

Republicans:  Asswipe

Me:


----------



## Vel (Mar 2, 2010)

Is rdean really trying to convince people that Bill Ayers was not a terrorist? Good luck with that revisionist history little man.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Actually, I pay close attention to the associations of Candidate Obama, so much of what I posted is just general knowledge.

But, the_ Washington Post_ also finds the same information - they were neighbors for several years, BHO received donations from the terrorist pig and piece of shit, they served together for three years on an eight-person board, Obama went to a party at the terrorist pig and piece of shit's house, etc.

Yeah, Obama and the terrorist pig and piece of shit are much more than strangers.


----------



## rdean (Mar 2, 2010)

Vel6377 said:


> Is rdean really trying to convince people that Bill Ayers was not a terrorist? Good luck with that revisionist history little man.



I love it.

The question isn't about Ayers.  It's about Obama "palling around with terrorists".

Gawd, you guys are good.  

I couldn't make this shit up.


----------



## Vel (Mar 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > Is rdean really trying to convince people that Bill Ayers was not a terrorist? Good luck with that revisionist history little man.
> ...




What part of "Obama launched his senatorial campaign from Ayers living room" is made up? What reason would there be for Ayers to host that party if it weren't to help a "pal"?


----------



## rdean (Mar 2, 2010)

Si modo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Wow, Obama must have recieved thousands of dollars from Ayers.  And over three years, they must have attended a hundred meetings together.

Am I right?

Gotta love you, proving my point over and over again.


----------



## rdean (Mar 2, 2010)

Vel6377 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...



FactCheck.org: "He Lied" About Bill Ayers?


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 2, 2010)

snopes.com: Barack Obama and Bill Ayers


----------



## Si modo (Mar 2, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> snopes.com: Barack Obama and Bill Ayers


Yes.  But facts often short-circuit the liberal mind.


----------



## Vel (Mar 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




From your own link..
 "There are other connections between Obama and Ayers: The same year the two men met through the Annenberg Challenge, *Ayers hosted a meet-and-greet coffee for Obama, who was running for state Senate* and who lived three blocks away from him. Obama and Ayers also were on the board of an antipoverty charity, the Woods Fund of Chicago, where their service overlapped from 2000 to 2002. And Ayers contributed $200 to Obama's campaign for the Illinois state Senate on March 2, 2001."


So.. why did Ayers host the party rdean?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 2, 2010)

Yup.  Obama and the terrorist pig and piece of shit are much more than two persons who lived in the same hood.


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 2, 2010)

Boy... the lefty wingers sure are in a deception mood today... must have been in the 'run book' briefing they were given this morning


----------



## Maple (Mar 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599
> 
> The annual tally the by Southern Law Center shows 926 hate groups, with Texas and California, one and two - a 50% increase over 2000.
> 
> ...



Did you happen to see Farakan- attempting to rile up black people out in Chicago stating white people are attempting to assasinate Obama. Would you call that a hate group?? Because I sure as hell do.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 2, 2010)

Maple said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599
> ...


Lou F is a hate-monger.  He doesn't have his angry-Black-Muslim body guards around him for no reason.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 2, 2010)

Vel6377 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...


Somebody Google "Annenberg Challenge"...I'm too lazy.


----------



## rdean (Mar 3, 2010)

Vel6377 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...



Check it out:

--------------------

snopes.com: Barack Obama and Bill Ayers

"In fact, Ayers said he didn't even know Obama when he hosted a coffee early in Obama's political career at Ayers' home in the Chicago Neighborhood where the two live.  Ayers added that he agreed to have the meet-the-candidate event after* a state senator asked him to.*

"I think he was probably in 20 homes that day as far as I know," he said. "But that was the first time I really met him".

--------------------

Yea, sounds like a big fucking plot, you morons.

---------------------

What is wrong with you people?  You're worse than those people who think Bush blew up the WTC.

You want to believe something bad about him so much, that you'll believe anything.  What a bunch of kids.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 3, 2010)

Dude said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Now that Obama is not in Chicago, perhaps Stanley can see the PUBLIC records he requested a year and a half ago.

How's that public school sytem doing, too?  A recent op-ed in the *New York Times skewers Barack Obama for sending his daughters to the prestigious University of Chicago Laboratory Schools rather than one of the public schools near his Kenwood home*. The author, Sandra Tsing Loh, acknowledges that the *CPS schools in Obama's community are struggling, with most of them recording test scores in the bottom 20 to 40 percent compared to the national average.* In fact, Shoesmith Elementary, the school closest to Obama's house (and where he voted in the 2008 Illinois primary), has a ranking of 3 on GreatSchools.net, meaning the most recent available standardize test scores for the school fall in the bottom 30 percent nationwide. Shoesmith's fifth graders, the class that Obama's oldest daughter Malia would be in, have test grades in the lowest 10 percent. 
....​[Emphasis added]

I wonder what Obama and the terrorist pig and piece of shit actually did on that project.  They were feckless in improving the public schools.


----------



## rdean (Mar 3, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...



Once again, you PROVE their close connection CHILD.  Give it up.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 3, 2010)

> In fact, Ayers _*said*_...



[A] I'm not a crook.
* I didn't bet on baseball.
[C] I..did not...have...sex...with that woman...
[D] Honest....The man was dead when I got here!*


----------



## Si modo (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...









That may be your style, rdean, but I like knowledge and transparency.  You know, one of which Obama promised and gave most of us hope for change?

It's important to live in the light as we are not nocturnal creatures, by nature.


----------



## rikules (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599
> 
> The annual tally the by Southern Law Center shows 926 hate groups, with Texas and California, one and two - a 50% increase over 2000.
> 
> ...





I wouldn't say "republicans" are doing it.

I would contend that it is the more conservative element of society

certainly people like limbaugh (both of them), coulter, savage, etc
who use a rather typical facist formula;

rail about how (what ever nation you are in)  is being destroyed
whine about morals and values
declare someone (liberals, democrats) to be the root of the problem
blame ALL ills on the enemies (liberals, democrats)
state that the ONLY WAY to SAVE OUR NATION is to wage war on  "our enemies"
justify violence against "the enemy within"

and voila!

hate groups

remember

conservatives USE TO BE republicans until they realized that republicans  didn't hate liberals and democrats as much as conservatives do.

that's when they started distancing themselves from republicans, saying things like
"I'm NOT republican...I'm CONSERVATIVE"


hate groups and right wing militia groups are a product of conservative hatred

no doubt many repubs are hatefilled conservatives

I imagine most of them are not.


----------



## rdean (Mar 3, 2010)

Dude said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Not just lazy:

Def of "slacker":

person who does no work; "a lazy bum"

One who shirks work or responsibility

Synonyms
slouch
good-for-nothing
deadbeat
quitter
bum
loafer
idler 

After Richard M. Nixon was elected President, he appointed Annenberg as ambassador to the Court of St. James's in the United Kingdom.

His "Sunnylands" winter estate in Rancho Mirage, California (near Palm Springs) hosted gatherings with such people as President Ronald Reagan and First Lady Nancy Reagan,

1993, created the Annenberg Challenge, a US$500 million, five-year reform effort and the largest single gift ever made to American public education. In 1993, he and his wife, Leonore, were awarded the National Medal of Arts.

He sold TV Guide, Seventeen, and a few other publications to Australian publishing magnate Rupert Murdoch in 1988 for US$3 billion, announcing that he would devote the rest of his life to philanthropy.

During his lifetime, it is estimated that Annenberg donated over US$2 billion. "Education...", he once said, "holds civilization together"[9]. Many school buildings, libraries, theaters, hospitals, and museums across the United States now bear his name. 

-----------------------------------

As you can see, he was VERY conservative.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 3, 2010)

Dude said:


> > In fact, Ayers _*said*_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*[E]  Guilty as sin, free as a bird.  It's a great country.*


----------



## rdean (Mar 3, 2010)

Si modo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Of course you are welcome to your opinion.  If you disagree with Obama or Palin or whoever, that's fine.  But at least you stopped insisting on that lie.

If someone says one thing and there is no evidence to back it up and what evidence that exists is contrary, then repeating it is a lie.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...



Gotta link, slacker?....Don't make me Google it.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


On what "lie" do you delude that I insist?  That Obama and the terrorist pig and piece of shit (with a terrorist pig and piece of shit wife) are tight?  That's a fact, Jack.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> If someone says one thing and there is no evidence to back it up and what evidence that exists is contrary, then repeating it is a lie.


Is there a word for "irony X 1,000,000"?


----------



## California Girl (Mar 3, 2010)

Vel6377 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...



The Annenberg Challenge..... from the Annenberg Foundation..... funders of...... factcheck.org. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## rdean (Mar 3, 2010)

Si modo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I live in Chicago.  Those guys were not tight.  But they were both Democrats.  Belonging to the same party doesn't make people "tight".  What the fuck is wrong with you?  Does that lie mean so much to you?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 3, 2010)

Dude said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > If someone says one thing and there is no evidence to back it up and what evidence that exists is contrary, then repeating it is a lie.
> ...


Mega-irony.


----------



## rdean (Mar 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



FactCheck.org and the &#8220;Annenberg Challenge&#8221;

Contrary to suggestions we've seen in some conservative blogs, there is no connection between the Chicago Annenberg Challenge and FactCheck.org, save for the fact that both received funding from the Annenberg Foundation. The foundation supports a wide variety of charitable causes &#8211; a total of 5,200 grants during its first 15 years of operation. It was founded in 1989 by Walter H. Annenberg, a newspaper and magazine publisher who died in 2002.

FactCheck.org is funded by, and is a project of, the Annenberg Public Policy Center, which was established by the Annenberg Foundation with a $20 million endowment in 1993. The Annenberg Foundation also made additional grants to support our work. We also receive funding from the Flora Family Foundation to help support our educational offshoot, FactCheckED.org. We receive no other outside funding.

FactCheck.org came into being in late 2003. Director Brooks Jackson states: "Our mission is to be as neutral and nonpartisan as humanly possible. Annenberg supports that, and nobody at the Annenberg Foundation has ever tried to influence anything we've written."

For the record, the Annenberg Foundation's president and chairman is Leonore Annenberg, the founder's widow. Public records show she's given $2,300 to the McCain campaign, which announced on Oct. 8, that she has endorsed him for president.

-------------------------------

Wow, you guys are "desperate".  You slander everyone and question every one's integrity.  Is it because you have none?  Just asking.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> _*FactCheck.org*_ and the &#8220;Annenberg Challenge&#8221;....


'Nuf said.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 3, 2010)

What is it they say about denial.... It ain't a river in Egypt.


----------



## rdean (Mar 3, 2010)

Dude said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



Walter Annenberg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm not the slacker.  Isn't that how you describe yourself?


----------



## rdean (Mar 3, 2010)

So Factcheck has so little integrity they lie?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



1.  As you live in Chicago and you have such knowledge of their lives, imagine how intimate they are living in the same hood?  Huh?  Just imagine.

2.  Putting your head in the sand about Obama and the terrorist pig and piece of shit working together in an eight-person group for three years, Obama attending parites at the terrorist pig and piece of shit's home, and the campaign donations, and the retreats they attended together, etc. does not make the ugly reality go away.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> Walter Annenberg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I'm not the slacker.  Isn't that how you describe yourself?


It's called "self-deprecating humor".

Since the concept of humor appears beyond your amoebic intellect, I'll save myself the effort of going into detail.

Thank you, drive thru!


----------



## hjmick (Mar 3, 2010)

dude said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > if someone says one thing and there is no evidence to back it up and what evidence that exists is contrary, then repeating it is a lie.
> ...




Ir*&#8734;*ny.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 3, 2010)

"A man is judged by the company he keeps"

Self confessed domestic terrorist.
Communists
Marxists
Socialists

Interestingly, no conservatives. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## txlonghorn (Mar 3, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dear Dude,
> I'm sorry I don't have a check list, and if your post was not directed at me, please excuse my response.  As a therapist (LOL) I'm certain you will.
> I express my opinion freely and openly, unlike you I rely not on the talking points of others.
> My evaluation of the new right (aka:  RW) is based on the posts I've read on this MB and others; and the comments I see on the MSM from those who characterize themselves as members of the Tea Party, or other 'independent' groups (yep, that is an oxymoron, but not one I suspect you would not understand).
> ...



You know what's great about this country...you have the right to spew your bullshit opinion anytime you want.  

For the record, Jesus was a man AND the son of God.  As a man, he got pissed when the money changers (local traders and some were scammers) were doing business in the temple.  It was wrong in his eyes and he reacted.  Was it Godly?  Some would say no.  It was one of the only times Jesus acted in anger.  As the son of God, he was fighting for what he knew to be true.  The temple was NO place for theives to do business.  So he protested by turning their tables upside down and chasing them out.  

Think if republicans reactions to the bullshit that is taking place in America right now as Jesus...and the thieves in the temple are the politicians in our blessed country.  They need to be chased out.  So we're gonna turn the tables on them and if means we act a little unGodly doing it...then so be it.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## rdean (Mar 3, 2010)

Si modo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Records show they both attended 6 meetings at the same time over those three years because they belonged  to different arms of the same board.  Yea, sounds really tight.  Just give it up.  What the hell is wrong with you?  You have that much hate?  That you just spout the same nonsense over and over again?


----------



## rdean (Mar 3, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Dude,
> ...



Idiot.  Republicans ARE the thieves.


----------



## txlonghorn (Mar 3, 2010)

wow...you know what I hate?  When the pot calls the kettle black.

Loser thread


----------



## Rinata (Mar 3, 2010)

Definitely!!! I read this article just today and it is scary. Here is a little of what it said:

MONTGOMERY, Ala. (CBS4)

Membership in extremist groups in the United States saw exponential growth in 2009 as militias and other groups sought to exploit populist anger, according to a new report from the Southern Poverty Law Center. The SPLC report, titled "Rage on the Right," said anti-government "patriot" groups saw a 244 percent increase in new groups in 2009.

According to the SPLC, "patriot" groups are typically militias and other extremist organizations that see the federal government as their enemy. "Patriot" groups have been driven by the changing demographics of the country, the troubled economy, and multiple parts of President Obama's agenda that have been called "socialist" or "fascist" by his opponents.

According to the SPLC, the number of "patriot" groups grew from 149 in 2008 to 512 in 2009. Militias were a large part of the increase, jumping to 127 in 2009.

According to the report, the increase in the "patriot" group numbers is due to the central ideas being promoted to large audiences by people such as Fox News' Glenn Beck and U.S. Representative Michele Bachmann from Minnesota. The report singled out Beck for espousing a "patriot" conspiracy theory that FEMA is secretly running concentration camps. Beck eventually debunked the idea after criticism from both side of the political aisle emerged.

Report: Hate Group Memberships Explode In 2009 - cbs4.com

People like Glenn Beck are very dangerous because they appeal to nuts that are itching to hurt people they don't agree with. They are ignorant and will believe any damn thing they are told. And that's how I see it. I can't believe that Beck and Bachmann don't know the kind of people they appeal to and what they are capable of. They just don't care.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


You really should link and/or provide a reference if you are going to claim something.  I do.

 How many 'arms' does an eight-person board have?  Still can't face the fact that Obama has been a guest in the home of the terrorist pig and piece of shit, can you?  Coworkers invited to each others homes means tight.

I'll address your irrelevant question about me personally because you aren't too sharp and can't recognize the fallacies you use: yes, I do have that much hate for terrorist pigs and pieces of shit.

NONE of the facts I have posted (supported with references, some of which are your own) are nonsense.  I take them quite seriously and have since the campaign.


----------



## txlonghorn (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



when your head is so full of shit, how long does it take to clean out your ears?  

When you talk and shit comes out, how long does it take to get the taste out of your mouth?

The theives are robbing this nation blind by pushing a bullshit healthcare reformation through the system while the majority of the country has made it clear that it's not what they want.  Remember the old saying, for the people...by the people?  Or did that get clogged up in your shit-filled skull too?  

You know, if it wouldn't effect me and my family so hard, I would hope that the healthcare bill would pass so that when the shit hits the fan, you would wake up one morning and wonder WHAT IN THE FUCK HAPPENED?  Hell, it may still get pushed through.  That Obama is one determined dude.  He's gonna have to tell a WHOLE lotta lies, but if anybody can...Obama is the man for the job.  And if it does happen and when it does go to shit, I'm sure we won't be seeing much of you around this board.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 3, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Definitely!!! I read this article just today and it is scary. Here is a little of what it said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like Glenn Beck are very dangerous because they appeal to nuts that are itching to hurt people they don't agree with. They are ignorant and will believe any damn thing they are told. And that's how I see it. I can't believe that Beck and Bachmann don't know the kind of people they appeal to and what they are capable of. They just don't care.



 maybe you should ask your Congressgritters and Government to shut down people like Beck and Bachman. hell even go for Rush, Palin, the Tea Party, and all else who you all feel is a "threat" wouldn't that be the way to go.


----------



## rdean (Mar 3, 2010)

Stephanie said:


>



*Hey, it was not just Americans who were mad at Bush.*
















*Iraq Shoe Monument to celebrate their national hero throwing shoes at our president.*






*They love us so much in Iraq for liberating them, they have "American Appreciation" Rallies. *


----------



## Si modo (Mar 3, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Definitely!!! I read this article just today and it is scary. Here is a little of what it said:
> 
> MONTGOMERY, Ala. (CBS4)
> 
> ...


I bet you want them censored, eh?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Oh but those HATE GROUPS were ok with you all.


----------



## txlonghorn (Mar 3, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Definitely!!! I read this article just today and it is scary. Here is a little of what it said:
> 
> MONTGOMERY, Ala. (CBS4)
> 
> ...



Seriously?  You gonna use the SPLC as a source?  Why not just line up every black american with a racial chip on his shoulder and ask them for some info?  

When you can come up with a racially neutral source, then I'll take your bullshit more seriously.

SPLC is ACORN on steroids


----------



## sparky (Mar 3, 2010)

So what's the bottom line?

There's a lotta discontent in America , perhaps somebody has a stat on that?

Maybe it's evn grown in step with the disparity?


----------



## txlonghorn (Mar 3, 2010)

yep...a lotta people hate being unemployed and feeling lied to after all that hope and change bullshit.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 3, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely!!! I read this article just today and it is scary. Here is a little of what it said:
> ...



I told you I will never respond to your questions again, Steph. You never read my responses. I just get back a smartass reply because you're ignorant. So get lost.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 3, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely!!! I read this article just today and it is scary. Here is a little of what it said:
> ...



You'd lose that bet. I want them to realize that what they say has impact and they need to be more responsible about what comes out of their mouths.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 3, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely!!! I read this article just today and it is scary. Here is a little of what it said:
> ...



You would not believe that anything I said was from a racially neutral souce. Even if God Himself came down to support me. So just who do you think you're kidding, Tex???


----------



## Si modo (Mar 3, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Good to hear.


----------



## sitarro (Mar 3, 2010)

If Barry was a real American with balls, he would have kicked that shit ass ayers in front of all his friends. Shit, he should have kicked that shit head's wife's ass too. 

I know if I ever have the chance to meet that ass wipe, I'll do my best to break his nose.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 3, 2010)

sitarro said:


> If Barry was a real American with balls, he would have kicked that shit ass ayers in front of all his friends. Shit, he should have kicked that shit head's wife's ass too.
> 
> I know if I ever have the chance to meet that ass wipe, I'll do my best to break his nose.


He is a terrorist pig and a piece of shit, as is his wife.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 3, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Definitely!!! I read this article just today and it is scary. Here is a little of what it said:
> 
> MONTGOMERY, Ala. (CBS4)
> 
> ...



Ya know who are really scary and dangerous?

People like you who believe every fucking idiotic rant out there and seek to justify silencing those who disagree with you. Shame on you, and shame on every fucking loser who wants to shut other people up. 

Fucking idiots.


----------



## eots (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599
> 
> The annual tally the by Southern Law Center shows 926 hate groups, with Texas and California, one and two - a 50% increase over 2000.
> 
> ...



yes Indeed the dreaded terrorist is everywhere..from the IslamOfascist to the closer to home rightwing domestOfascist..and as we had to act decisively an preemptively with the IslamOfascist so we must with the domestOfascist 
if we don't want the next rightwing smoking gun to  be....a mushroom cloud
dissent must not be tolerated..for god sakes..think about the children...


----------



## California Girl (Mar 3, 2010)

Si modo said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > If Barry was a real American with balls, he would have kicked that shit ass ayers in front of all his friends. Shit, he should have kicked that shit head's wife's ass too.
> ...



Yep.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


he is?.....someone is pulling your leg Dean......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 3, 2010)

Samson said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Dean makes boards like this fun....otherwise we would just be having serious intellegent conversation.....he and a few others here are like the comedy relief....


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 3, 2010)

"Are Republicans rebuilding American Hate Groups? "

Is the Pope catholic?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> I'm sure the Republicans insisting the President is NOT a citizen, pals around with terrorists, wants to teach sex to preschoolers, is a "Socialist/Marxist/Fascist", is sympathetic with terrorists, wants to release terrorists inside the United States, hates America and wants to declare martial law has absolutely NOTHING to do with the rise of right wing hate groups.  Zero connection. They are just totally unrelated.  How could anyone possibly think there could be even the smallest connection????



yea or like someone thinking Arnold is a Republican.....i getcha Dean....


----------



## sparky (Mar 3, 2010)

so we've aquired all these groups that apparently are partisans in America.  They were all lefty's during the Bush administration, now they're all righties in the Obama administration

I guess we could go back even further , if we wished to, and sort out group by group which was zooming for what party to be ousted here

I would think by now though, it would all be seen as an exercise in futility, and that partisanship groups miss the_ point_ that our problems are not _right and left_, so much as they are _up & down_ 

By up & down here, i mean $$$$ is running America, American politics, American polices both foriegn _and_ domestic, much to  our back seat existence of it all

Or does the fact that the majority of our Congress become millionaires through lobbyists here not factor in?  _Christ on a cracker_, the Supreemes just ruled that corporatism has the riens $$$$ wise, displacing the voter contingent to a secondary concern here.

Thus, an effective governance for those who have $$$$, and an ineffective governance for those who do not

~S~


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > : This message was brought to you by the Rdean Message-Board Posting Foundation, devoted to the principle of repeating the same message, over-and-over, until you believe it, or die of boredome.
> ...



it doesnt matter Dean....until Nancy says different....you are going to say your right and everyone else is wrong....your a good little trooper....next Friday Nan is going to present you with your blue merit badge.....she might even remember your name...


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 3, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



LOL, I didn't ask you a question, it was a SUGGESTION.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 3, 2010)

rikules said:


> I wouldn't say "republicans" are doing it.
> 
> I would contend that it is the more conservative element of society
> 
> ...



well what you just posted is not what Dean thinks......your not Deans friend anymore....sorry....


----------



## Vel (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




So we should take the terrorist's word as gospel?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone notice, we never seem to hear from SPLC during a Republican administration and about ALL those lefty hate groups that could be dangerous. Did we ever hear that the anti-war protesters could be Dangerous.

they came out with this same crap during the Clinton term.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 3, 2010)

Well they all have safe zones to protest in don't they?


----------



## sparky (Mar 3, 2010)

yet, the phenomenon goes way back Steph....



> So we should take the terrorist's word as gospel?



interesting term there Vel

are terrorists defined as sorts with C4 strapped to themselves? or having a collection of Kbar box cutters?

or would it possibly be defined as something that affects the American people as a whole in any other way?

Inquiring minds want to know........~S~


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2010)

You mean hate groups like these?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hPR5jnjtLo]YouTube - GOD DAMN AMERICA Rev Jeremiah Wright, Farrakhan & Obama[/ame]


----------



## rikules (Mar 3, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Anyone notice, we never seem to hear from SPLC during a Republican administration and about ALL those lefty hate groups that could be dangerous. Did we ever hear that the anti-war protesters could be Dangerous.
> 
> they came out with this same crap during the Clinton term.



1. militia (hate?) groups are almost ALL conservative-base, pro-republican and ANTI-democrat

2. r. w. militia groups tend to grow when a dem is president and then shrink when a repub is president 

3. i don't know what planet you've been on but all during both bush presidencies (big george and little george) conservative spinmeisters were constantly railing against left wing organizations.  (Ever heard of ACORN?)

4. left wing organizations tend to be fewer and smaller than the militia groups.
As noted EVERY state has at least 1, and in many cases more than 1, R.W. conservative militia group. Where-as left wing groups were sparse and nary to be seen, except of course in the minds of conservatives who thought every liberal in America was reallly a leftist loon.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 3, 2010)

rikules said:


> who thought every liberal in America was reallly a leftist loon.



nope.....just those who have the mindset of Rdean or Pelosi......


----------



## Samson (Mar 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > People like Glenn Beck are very dangerous because they appeal to nuts that are itching to hurt people they don't agree with.
> ...



People that use the word "fucking" more than twice per post are the ones we really need to watch.


----------



## rdean (Mar 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



You all sound so violent and deranged.  What local chapter do you guys belong to?


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 3, 2010)

I rest my case about hatred being on the rise in America.


----------



## rdean (Mar 3, 2010)

I just wanted to make sure Conservatives and Republicans understand how much Iraqi's appreciate what we have done for them.  Republicans sent Young Americans to Iraq to EARN this type of appreciation from the Iraqi people.  Republicans believe it was totally worth it.  They believe that Iraqis are now our friends.  Look at the messages they send us.  Makes you feel all warm and "tingly".












*Iraq Shoe Monument to celebrate their national hero throwing shoes at our president.*






*They love us so much in Iraq for liberating them, they have "American Appreciation" Rallies. *











[/QUOTE]

*Well, at least they gave us the last laugh, or did they?*


----------



## txlonghorn (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah...uh...damn!  I guess hate just popped up in society in the last couple of years...I wonder what they called it when libs were hanging epitaphs of Sarah Palin from the roof or burning epitaphs of Bush in the streets since 2001.   I guess if you can hang Sarah Palin in epitaph and laugh at her down syndrome kid, you're just CHOCK FULL OF LOVE!!!!

twofacedhypocrit says what?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Normal folks hate terrorist pigs and pieces of shit, especially when those terrorist pigs and pieces of shit hate the USA.  You must like them.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 3, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> I rest my case about hatred being on the rise in America.


I certainly hope that hatred for USA-hating terrorist pigs and pieces of shit IS on the rise in the USA.  It's about time that happened.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 3, 2010)

> Are Republicans rebuilding American Hate Groups?



Is rdean a factual source for information and to be respected as a non partisan?

Answer that question and you will have answered your OP


----------



## Vel (Mar 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> I just wanted to make sure Conservatives and Republicans understand how much Iraqi's appreciate what we have done for them.  Republicans sent Young Americans to Iraq to EARN this type of appreciation from the Iraqi people.  Republicans believe it was totally worth it.  They believe that Iraqis are now our friends.  Look at the messages they send us.  Makes you feel all warm and "tingly".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Well, at least they gave us the last laugh, or did they?*[/QUOTE]



Ok. I have to ask. How the hell did you make the jump to Iraq from the Southern Poverty Law Center? Is it completely impossible for you to post ON TOPIC?


----------



## sparky (Mar 3, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> I rest my case about hatred being on the rise in America.




oh _yeah.  _ 

the _real_ danger is, most of it is anger and angst that can be directed toward the agenda of say, less than _ethica_l powers that be

one might recall a certain _opportunist_ who stepped into power over in Europe via  a small ,broken, angry country after WW1

but that couldn't happen _here,_ because Americans have nothing in common with such gutteral aspects of human nature

~S~


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 3, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> > Are Republicans rebuilding American Hate Groups?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely, you don't consider yourself non-partisan.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 3, 2010)

sparky said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I rest my case about hatred being on the rise in America.
> ...



Sorry, but you lost me somewhere.


----------



## rdean (Mar 4, 2010)

Vel6377 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to make sure Conservatives and Republicans understand how much Iraqi's appreciate what we have done for them.  Republicans sent Young Americans to Iraq to EARN this type of appreciation from the Iraqi people.  Republicans believe it was totally worth it.  They believe that Iraqis are now our friends.  Look at the messages they send us.  Makes you feel all warm and "tingly".
> ...





Ok. I have to ask. How the hell did you make the jump to Iraq from the Southern Poverty Law Center? Is it completely impossible for you to post ON TOPIC?[/QUOTE]

Someone started talking about our "success" in Iraq and it just set me off because it's been such a disaster.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 4, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > > Are Republicans rebuilding American Hate Groups?
> ...



Shut your mouth dumb ass...no one's addressing you.


----------



## sparky (Mar 4, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Easy to do with a loose analogy, my bad Citizen.  The issue is _hate_ groups.  I have no gauge for that, nor do i know of one, but i'd wager this country is polarized at_ this_ point in time to almost rival the civil war.

What they're pissed about is really _irrelavant_ , the fact that there is such levels of discontent is.  When we even have the _'my country, right or wrong' _conservative contingent subscribing to these groups, when the centrists are all falling off the fence, when sucessionism is on the rise, we have a problem in that there is a divide bettween the governance and the people they can't bridge.

Now take this a step _further_, and do so with a sense of _history _, and we find that this sets the perfect stage to give _voice _to ideaologues of the Che Geuveras, Hitlers, Chavezs caliber who would normally be dismissed as moonbats.

Granted, those examples _are_ extreeme, but that we did just endure an election based on _rainbows of hope_ appearing above the WH, and _unicorns of change _dancing in the rose garden serves as a subtle example of the _power_ of persuasive sound byte / bumper sticker mentality here.

That it could end badly, with sorts of ill intent taking America down roads it would normally not entertain, is not out of the question to me

~S~


----------



## G.T. (Mar 4, 2010)

Obama's not a terrorist pig. wow.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 4, 2010)

G.T. said:


> Obama's not a terrorist pig. wow.


Comprehension's not a strong suit of yours, eh?

No one said he was - well, except for you.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 4, 2010)

Si modo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's not a terrorist pig. wow.
> ...



 .. . .... ...... . .. no. 

I did assume here, mistakingly, my fizzault.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 4, 2010)

> the newest talking point of the RW is that 85% of Americans are happy with their insurance program. Of course, no evidence is ever provided to prove this premise, but the consclusion is clear to anyone with a brain: 15% or 45 million Americans are not happy or have no health insurance



A year ago it was 30 million.. and two years before that it was 12 million.
And asshat, a premise is just that, a premise.  Care to back up your ever evolving numbers of those uninsured?  And let's talk about how many of that number are:

Illegal aliens
The 18 - 35 Group who OPT OUT of health isurance plans
Those who simply do not cary health insurance because they self insure.

Anyway, while we debate this nonsense, the Obama Admin moves on with it's plan to nationalize 1/6 of the U.S. economy... and yes, that is what this is really about.  IN their eyes, with any luck, by the time you and I reach that golden age when we slack off with work and aren't really contributing anymore, we'll just die.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 4, 2010)

G.T. said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


  Sometimes that happens.  It's cool.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 4, 2010)

Always remember who these leftists/progressives/liberals... whatever, are.  They are ELITISTS.  They view thrree classes of people:

Wolves 
Sheep
And then there is the enlightened elite... THEM.  Those who are smarter than the wolves and the sheep and therefore they protect the sheep from the wolves.  This is Obama.  He know better than you.. he is smarter than you... he is OBAMA.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 4, 2010)

Yet here is Obama... the least qualified man in any room.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 4, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Always remember who these leftists/progressives/liberals... whatever, are.  They are ELITISTS.  They view thrree classes of people:
> 
> Wolves
> Sheep
> And then there is the enlightened elite... THEM.  Those who are smarter than the wolves and the sheep and therefore they protect the sheep from the wolves.  This is Obama.  He know better than you.. he is smarter than you... he is OBAMA.


 oh boy. Everyone has their theories, I suppose. Does it strike you as elitist to self-appoint yourself to label everyone and anyone who disagrees with your political ideaology? Or, naw? J/w.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2010)

rdean said:


> Someone started talking about our "success" in Iraq and it just set me off because it's been such a disaster.



Dean....the conversation can be about the sex life of a flea .....and somehow you will bring something into the conversation about Republicans....your obsessed with them....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Always remember who these leftists/progressives/liberals... whatever, are.  They are ELITISTS.  They view thrree classes of people:
> 
> Wolves
> Sheep
> And then there is the enlightened elite... THEM.  Those who are smarter than the wolves and the sheep and therefore they protect the sheep from the wolves.  This is Obama.  He know better than you.. he is smarter than you... he is OBAMA.



that sounds more like our Queen....Pelosi....just sayin.....


----------



## Si modo (Mar 4, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Someone started talking about our "success" in Iraq and it just set me off because it's been such a disaster.
> ...


Damn.





> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2010)

G.T. said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Always remember who these leftists/progressives/liberals... whatever, are.  They are ELITISTS.  They view thrree classes of people:
> ...



that sounds like Rdean....just sayin....


----------



## G.T. (Mar 4, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Yea, ok, but I mean come on, you're in here present time doing the same thing from the opposite spectrum, lol. Be real. Queen Pelosi. 

I think in your head, what you say is "Fact," so you're allowed to do these things without retort like you give to RDean. And that's ok, just a bit hypocritical is all. But we're all hypocrits.


----------



## sitarro (Mar 4, 2010)

Si modo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Hold on Si modo, RDONE may love Leftist terrorist pigs and pieces of shit but he draws the line with anyone right of him, he hates all of us. Us and any innocent child that a woman wants to kill for her convenience, loves the woman, hates the child......... typical liberal dimwit. I'm sure he celebrates the killing of 40 million kids since Roe vers. Wade.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 4, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...


We're in a public forum. I'll contribute anytime I please.
Speaking of hate, you're right up there.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Mar 4, 2010)

sparky said:


> Easy to do with a loose analogy, my bad Citizen.  The issue is _hate_ groups.  I have no gauge for that, nor do i know of one, but i'd wager this country is polarized at_ this_ point in time to almost rival the civil war.
> 
> What they're pissed about is really _irrelavant_ , the fact that there is such levels of discontent is.  When we even have the _'my country, right or wrong' _conservative contingent subscribing to these groups, when the centrists are all falling off the fence, when sucessionism is on the rise, we have a problem in that there is a divide bettween the governance and the people they can't bridge.
> 
> ...



A year ago I'd have said this was crazy.  I definitely don't feel this way any more.

A lot of what is happening now reminds me of when Clinton was in office and the more...radicalized... elements of the Right started forming militias and talking about black helicopters.  That ended in violence that took people's lives at Ruby Ridge and Oklahoma City.  I'm actually concerned that will happen again.

I don't know/can't say if its more likely for the Radical Right to go crazy when a "D" is in office.... after all the Nixon Watergate era had its share of leftist loons out commiting bombings and other acts.  Its just recently the really radicalized right seems ready to go off the deep end pretty quick when they see Democrats actually win elections.

Toss in the white power groups who aren't motivated by politics, just by race, and I'm afraid that this could all end very badly.

The moderate silent majority has kept us at peace in our borders for a long time.  However, if this era of radicalization continues, we could be in real trouble.


----------



## rdean (Mar 4, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Hey, I just print facts and add links.  Don't get mad at the messenger.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely!!! I read this article just today and it is scary. Here is a little of what it said:
> ...



I didn't say that we need to silence anyone, you bitch. But I'm sick of hearing about violence from the right wing. They need to change their behavior so that they don't attract every right wing nut out there. Somebody is going to get hurt and you are the idiot here for not recognizing it.  

I don't know what your problem is and I don't really care. But do not say that you know what I believe, because you don't, okay?? You just want somebody to yell at because you're a damn bitch. Our truce is over. There is no hope for you.

Other people are entitled to their opinion without being cussed at and called names.


----------



## Meister (Mar 4, 2010)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Like who?
As far as I can see, anyone on the right is fair game for your name calling.  Just an observation....


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 4, 2010)

iTS BECOMING VERY CLEAR THE RIGHT DOESNT CARE WHAT IMPACT TEHIR LIES HAVE ON  OTRHER HUMAN BEINGS


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 4, 2010)

Lol...the right wing are DANGEROUS! Oooooh! I'm getting shivers.

Someone likely will get hurt if the minority lefties insist on forcing their ideology on us...

But for now, generally the ones doing the hurting are the nutbars on the left:

"Students carried out raucous rallies on college campuses nationwide Thursday in protests against deep education cuts that turned violent as demonstrators threw punches and ice chunks in Wisconsin and blocked university gates and smashed car windows in California."
Rowdy protester target funding cuts at US campuses - Yahoo! News

"The first spark of violence connected to the Tea Party movement came in St. Louis Aug. 6 when a Tea Party protester named Ken Gladney was injured after a confrontation with Service Employees International Union protesters."
Violence at Tea Party rally: bare-knuckle politics in the streets / The Christian Science Monitor - CSMonitor.com

And since I know you'll howl because it's CSM,

"...a man handing out flags at a health care town hall meeting was assaulted by union thugs from Service Employees International Union SEIU."

"http://www.dakotavoice.com/2009/08/interview-with-kenneth-gladney-man-assaulted-by-union-thugs-at-town-hall/"


----------



## Rinata (Mar 4, 2010)

Meister said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Really??? You copy any post where I dropped an F bomb on anybody. Go ahead. I dare you. Because you won't find it. So shutup because you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Meister (Mar 4, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> iTS BECOMING VERY CLEAR THE RIGHT DOESNT CARE WHAT IMPACT TEHIR LIES HAVE ON  OTRHER HUMAN BEINGS



Why not talk about the lies from the left....like barry's lies.
They all lie, truthdoesn'tmatter.


----------



## Meister (Mar 4, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Oh, so name calling has to have the f bomb, huh?  Okay, I see the goal post has just been moved back, rinata.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 4, 2010)

More of that much feared violence that's imminent thanks to the big bad tea partiers:

"She is arrested after being told repeatedly to leave. When she finally does leave, she stops again and tries to take another picture of the police officer standing over Elston McCowan. The officer has had enough and runs over to put cuffs on her, and she refuses to do so. She struggles, fights back, and keeps saying she's not under arrest. When she refuses to comply, they threaten to spray her, and then spray her. Note they don't spray Brian Matthews, or Elston McCowan, who is sitting on the curb. They arrest and pepper spray a combative and unruly person who won't comply with lawful orders to move away. I guess we can put to rest the idea that she was a random person coming down to the aging conference to see what it was all about, as she claims in the Post Dispatch interview. We can laugh at her statements that the Tea Partiers scared her off, seeing as she is the one trying to be intimidating by snapping pictures of citizens speaking their mind.
And I guess we know this isn't a little old lady being manhandled by police, but instead a leftwing activist involved with the Carnahan campaign and Organizing for America (yes, she organized events for the Obama campaign) who spent the day causing problems, getting increasingly erratic and abusive, and eventually was arrested. Which brings the total to four of six, the people who were involved in Democratic politics who were arrested that night. That leaves one person unidentified who is on video hitting a tea party videographer and one being a reporter, Jake Wagman, who came in at the end after Javonne had upped the tension level, while SEIU staff accused of assault were still being arrested."
Arrest Video Of Carnahan Crew Members Brian Matthews And Javonne Spitz - 24thState


----------



## Samson (Mar 4, 2010)

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > iTS BECOMING VERY CLEAR THE RIGHT DOESNT CARE WHAT IMPACT TEHIR LIES HAVE ON  OTRHER HUMAN BEINGS
> ...



Meister, TM is obviously a simple person.



Don't complicate his life.


----------



## Meister (Mar 4, 2010)

Samson said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Oooops, that's my bad.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Mar 4, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> HATE!  FEAR!  Yep, that and COWARDICE defines the RW in American, circa 2010.


There you go again.  Hate groups are not the RW, they are Progressives, like the Communists, SDS, Black Panthers, KKK, Nazis and the newly created Coffee Party.  These groups all fall under the category of Progressives.   Their goal is bigger, more repressive government.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2010)

G.T. said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Gt the difference between me and Rdean is....i have disagreed with both sides and i have said both sides are fucked many a time....find one time were Rdean EVER disagrees with the left or for that matter the Democrats....just one example....*he told me he doesnt walk lockstep like i do* so i remind him how he does when i can........plus show me a posts were i label those who dont agree with me ....like Dean does in 90% of his posts....and this is what i was criticizing him for.....so how am i hypocritical?......and if you notice....i address Dean and maybe 5-6 other posters here somewhat different then if me and you were having a discussion ......basically....no respect....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2010)

rdean said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



you also label anyone who disagrees with your world view while posting your supposed message......are you going to deny you use a Brother P-Touch on all those who dont buy what your selling?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2010)

Rinata said:


> I didn't say that we need to silence anyone, you bitch. But I'm sick of hearing about violence from the right wing. They need to change their behavior so that they don't attract every right wing nut out there. Somebody is going to get hurt and you are the idiot here for not recognizing it.
> 
> I don't know what your problem is and I don't really care. But do not say that you know what I believe, because you don't, okay?? You just want somebody to yell at because you're a damn bitch. Our truce is over. There is no hope for you.
> 
> Other people are entitled to their opinion without being cussed at and called names.



thanks Cali.....now she is going to go and cry again....and BITCH....she does that good....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 4, 2010)

truthmatters said:


> its becoming very clear the right doesnt care what impact tehir lies have on  otrher human beings



its aparent to me you cant spell worth shit....and we are not deaf!!....


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 4, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > its becoming very clear the right doesnt care what impact tehir lies have on  otrher human beings
> ...


Can't has an apostrophe. Since you're going to be the grammar police.


----------



## US Army Retired (Mar 4, 2010)

David Duke is having a stong resurgence in popularity with the right. His youtube video's on Obama and free speech are having massive hits.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 4, 2010)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Then you are hearing something from Beck that isn't there.  There are meds to help with auditory hallucinations.


----------



## Samson (Mar 4, 2010)

US Army Retired said:


> David Duke is having a stong resurgence in popularity with the right. His youtube video's on Obama and free speech are having massive hits.



Yes, anyone who wants to see and hear David Duke about Obama and Free Speech must be "with the right."



The Sky is Falling!!


----------



## Rinata (Mar 5, 2010)

Meister said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Don't play dumb!!! Even though I know you can't help it. I have had this conversation with you and your nimrod pals a million times about dropping F bombs all over the place. So you know damn well what I mean, you twit!!!


----------



## hjmick (Mar 5, 2010)

Fuck...


----------



## rdean (Mar 5, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



What the right does on this board isn't "world view".  It's slander and dangerous rhetoric.  Many times I ask, "You don't really believe that, seriously" and they always say "yes".  No matter how far out and crazy, it's always "yes".  

Death Panels
Socialist
Muslim
Fascist

All the terrible things they say, they believe.  They are loons and have sick, diseased minds.

And some of the things they come up with is so incredibly retarded.  One person went on about, "I hate Obama because he's arrogant.  He twitches his eye and turns his head a certain way and that makes me disgusted with him".  

Then there's the rants about "educated" people being liberal.  When I point out that only 6% of scientists are Republican, the Republicans are "proud" of that fact.  What that means is that Republicans have to depend on Democrats.

One post written by a Republican made me believe that they might not have known the connection between rain, snow and the ocean.  In fact, they gave the impression that "evaporation and condensation" were "wild, crazy scientific theories".


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 5, 2010)

Talk about rhetoric.

Have you any facts to back that crap up?

I know you haven't. But I'll just put that out there so you can flounder. Again.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 5, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > truthmatters said:
> ...



And its should have an apostrophe (it's) and aparent has 2 p's (apparent). The a is missing between worth and shit (worth a shit). 

Gee, Harry is pretty ignorant, isn't he???


----------



## Rinata (Mar 5, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You are the ones that need meds, not I.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 5, 2010)

hjmick said:


> Fuck...



 That WAS funny.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 5, 2010)

*boo!*


----------



## Si modo (Mar 5, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


That's irrelevant to the fact that you are 'hearing about violence' (in the sense of promoting it as that is what you brought up) from Beck when there is none there.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 5, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


There is not much else to your arguments.


----------



## rdean (Mar 5, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Talk about rhetoric.
> 
> Have you any facts to back that crap up?
> 
> I know you haven't. But I'll just put that out there so you can flounder. Again.



Are you talking about this:

One post written by a Republican made me believe that they might not have known the connection between rain, snow and the ocean. In fact, they gave the impression that "evaporation and condensation" were "wild, crazy scientific theories". 

Or about only 6% of scientists being Republican?  Because I have posted that link to PEW research from their Jul 09 study dozens of times.

You know what would be funny? If some of those scientists retired and now only 5 or 4% of scientists admit to being Republican.  Wouldn't that be a hoot?  Keep working at it and it could "zero" real soon.

All you have to do is read the posts to know:
Death Panels
Socialist
Muslim
Fascist


----------



## California Girl (Mar 5, 2010)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



  "Our truce is over."   How very dramatic. Do you write soap operas? 

You need to calm down and stop believing the crap you get fed from the media. Individual people are, occasionally, violent - whether they are right wing or left. Live with it. People do stupid stuff. 

You are one stupid, fat assed, bitch. Grow up.


----------



## chanel (Mar 5, 2010)

Are these Republicans?



> University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee officials said they had to use pepper spray Thursday to help break up a rally at the campus after some protesters became violent while trying to enter the building that contains the chancellors office.



Pepper spray used to break up UWM protest - JSOnline



> BERKELEY, Calif.  Students carried out raucous rallies on college campuses nationwide Thursday in protests against deep education cuts that turned violent as demonstrators threw punches and ice chunks in Wisconsin and blocked university gates and smashed car windows in California.
> .
> In Northern California, rowdy protesters blocked major gates at two universities and smashed the windows of a car.
> 
> ...



The Associated Press: Rowdy protester target funding cuts at US campuses

Oh and for the grammar police:


----------



## California Girl (Mar 5, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



My theory is that the left wing media stir this up to get the left all ready for a clampdown on freedom of speech. The justification will be all this 'hate speech' on the right wing airwaves. One only needs to read what Mark Lloyd's written to know that he is enthusiastic on a state take over of media. 

I find it sad, yet very predictable, that the drooling koolaiders are too stupid to see that they are being played like a fiddle. When the clampdown comes, they'll all be thrilled by losing our freedom of speech. Sheep.


----------



## sparky (Mar 5, 2010)

i just love the smell of political antagonism in the morning, it reminds me of all that change we've been promised.....


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 5, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HATE!  FEAR!  Yep, that and COWARDICE defines the RW in American, circa 2010.
> ...



You 'say' lots, think, not so much.
Read and comment on this:  http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_ts1217


----------



## Vanquish (Mar 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Comments like this are ri-f'ing-diculous.

The right to free speech, EVEN IF Obama wanted to curtail it which he doesnt (and you haven't proven he does) is so entrenched in American society that it will never be taken away.

Consider your post worthless and your partisan rhetoric exposed. Totally douchey comment.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 5, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



If that's what you think, then you have no comprehension skills at all. I'm not doing this back and forth with you. It bores me.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 5, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


\

How would you know??? You certainly do not listen with any objectivity.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 5, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Just because you hear things that aren't there does not mean I am wrong.  There is no argument when arguing something you imagine.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



If I did, I'd kill your sorry ass off in the first episode.

You grow up, bitch. If you want to sit on your fat ass and just accept violence, then go right ahead. I DON"T have to live with it. I can protest it with every breath and I intend to. 

Now I'm done. There is no reaching you. You think you know it all and you are so pathetically stupid. And you need to stop telling me that I should not believe the media. I believe what makes sense and I believe the facts. You are the one that believes whatever you are told, like the dumb cow you are.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 5, 2010)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



You're an overly emotional scare monger. You get fed shit by a government intent on removing freedom of speech and droolers like you fall for it. You're dumber than dirt. Unlike you, I don't obsess over the free expression of other people. I am happy for right wingers to voice their opinions as I am for left wingers to do likewise. I am not afraid of words. I am afraid only when people seek to panic others into falling for shit. 

You come across like an overly hysterical female. Just look at what you - the supposedly peace loving, tolerant, leftie wrote... You'd kill me off. Charming. Because, even in a soap opera, I wouldn't do likewise. That makes me a more peace loving, more tolerant, and better person than you. Idiot.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 5, 2010)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Your 19th nervous breakdown?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I can't help but note that you've been reattached at the hip to your pal Si modo. Congratulations, you now both speak the same language.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 5, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Really? Who was his appointment to the FCC? And what does that person believe about how the US media should be run?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



It would be one thing if there were sparodic incidents, but there is clearly a full-throttle effort by several groups intent on subversive activity. If you don't find that a little disconcerting, then you're nuts.

Oathkeepers and Three percenters - groups that need to be put in check


----------



## California Girl (Mar 5, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Thank you. I am honored. Si's one fine poster.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 5, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Awww.  Is the Magsters upset that she isn't friends with us?

Hey CG, how's the weather in the UK?  I can't feel it here in DC through our hips.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 5, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


----------



## California Girl (Mar 5, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Unlike you, I do not form my opinions based on the media. That you do speaks volumes about you.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 5, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



We need bigger hips!   Skinny bitches that we are. 

Weather was actually really nice today. Went riding for a couple of hours, that bitch of a horse of mine bit me - again. She must be a liberal!


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I know you don't. You prefer to channel your BFF sociopaths.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 5, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



What an intellectually challenged comeback.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


She's a fucking Arab.  What do you expect?


----------



## California Girl (Mar 5, 2010)

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Yep, I think she's a suicide bomber. I should send her ass to Gitmo. If I bite her back, would that be a hate crime?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



How do you form you opinions?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Sorry, you'll have to ask a lib.  I don't like the idea of thought crimes.

But seriously, make sure you are up on tetanus if she's a nipper.


----------



## rdean (Mar 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Form opinion?  When did you start doing that?  We know your "opinions" are handed to you fully formed and fleshed out by the "Freshly Birthed Confederate Republican Party of Teabags".


----------



## Meister (Mar 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


  Thanks for the chuckle, rdean.  Coming from you it's priceless.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Are those two words alien to you? 'Form Opinion', as opposed to 'given it by the liberal media'..... Fool. You're just a ranter... and not a very good one.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 5, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I think. All by myself. I get information from both left and right - I try to source that information back to original sources, not media - because the media spin stuff - even when they don't really mean to. Generally, I don't take any media report as fact until I can prove it. You only need to study the media for a short time to understand that.

Edit: Holy Shit! I just tried giving a reasoned response to a nutter. Oops.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > truthmatters said:
> ...



true  Junky....but come on....truth butchered that sentence....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



.....Elphaba Thropp fucking told you Meister.......your fucking NIMROD friend Harry....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> What the right does on this board isn't "world view".  It's slander and dangerous rhetoric.  Many times I ask, "You don't really believe that, seriously" and they always say "yes".  No matter how far out and crazy, it's always "yes".
> 
> Death Panels
> Socialist
> ...



Dean if you think because some "Republican" believes what he said is the "World View"....and so automatically you believe that ALL Republicans also believe that....then you have just as much of a problem as he does....

oh and Dean.....you have some pretty slanderous and dangerous rhetoric yourself....so before you use the Brother P-Touch and start labeling.... save a few strips for yourself.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...




and this coming from someone so stupid that she supports the Ca. Legislature and the fine job they are doing and blames it all on Arnold....and will vote for the same bastards in the next election....i might not be a great speller....but if there is any ignorance on display here.... its you Rinata...and i did not even say Fuck.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2010)

Rinata said:


> You grow up, bitch. If you want to sit on your fat ass and just accept violence, then go right ahead. I DON"T have to live with it. I can protest it with every breath and I intend to.
> 
> Now I'm done. There is no reaching you. You think you know it all and you are so pathetically stupid. And you need to stop telling me that I should not believe the media. I believe what makes sense and I believe the facts. You are the one that believes whatever you are told, like the dumb cow you are.



oh fuck....are you going to start crying again?.....calm down ....take a deep breath.....Cali doesnt think she knows it all.....she did not mean the crack about the fat ass....well maybe she did....but that is irrelevant anyway....your way to thin skinned....christ look at Dean....i know its tough,but look at him....this guy gets called all kinds of shit....and yet Deano stays calm and fires back.....what he says is usually bullshit....but he does not cry....get it together Rinata....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 5, 2010)

rdean said:


> Form opinion?  When did you start doing that?  We know your "opinions" are handed to you fully formed and fleshed out by the "Freshly Birthed Confederate Republican Party of Teabags".



so what Dean....yours are fully formed and firmly given to you by Nancy Pelosi....right in your keester to be distributed with all the shit that you can add to it....and you add a hell of a lot of shit....


----------



## Misty (Mar 5, 2010)

Dude said:


> Dear:
> [X] Chunky Colombian
> [X] Lick Gunny's balls



I put in my two cents. 


sorry gunny. Lol.

Ps. Dang funny list dude. Lol


----------



## Meister (Mar 5, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Your an ignorant twit, rinata.  You need to learn to communicate what you really are talking about.  You DID say name calling, you did not even mention the f-bomb at all.  How could anyone interpret anything more than your own words?
Then have the nerve to tell me that I know what you meant? Sheesh, talk about nerve.
Next time try not to blame others for your shortcomings, deal with them yourself, Okay?

Just a side note, rinata.....Please show me, and every other poster where I have ever used the f-bomb with you?  *I haven't, and I expect you to be a big enough person to apologize for lying like that*.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Nutter or not, I appreciate the response.  That said, your comment about "original sources" is interesting.  I suspect you do not watch Rachell Maddow, but  anyone who watches Rachell and, for example Sean Hannity and/or Glen Beck, or listens to Rush Limbaugh must agree that Rachell provides original source material before she engages in commentary; that is not true with those on the right.
To be perfectly clear, Rachell provides direct quotes right from the mouth of those on the right, and, invites them (for example, Liz Cheney) to appear live on her show to debate issues.  Few appear to debate her.
Thinking people, and I assume this includes you CG (at least by your own definition) must wonder why Liz Cheney spends hours on TV and on stage at events in support of the GOP, Tea Party types, etc, but never places herself in harms way with those who may ask hard questions.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 5, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I don't watch Rachel, because I can't. She's not on in the UK. I can watch Fox News.... sometimes I do, sometimes I do not. What I do do, if I see something of interest on Beck or O'Reilly etc, is to dig back to source the context. I would do likewise with Rachel. I find that both Beck and O'Reilly keep quotes in context - which is a damned sight more than I can say for a lot of the left wing media. 

Example: It is generally believed by the left that Beck stated that he 'hated the victims of 9/11'. If you go back and find the actual quote from Beck himself - in context - he most certainly did not say that at all. Yet, now the left quote it as 'fact' because they are too stupid to go find out the context.


----------



## rdean (Mar 6, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Form opinion?  When did you start doing that?  We know your "opinions" are handed to you fully formed and fleshed out by the "Freshly Birthed Confederate Republican Party of Teabags".
> ...



I'm pretty sure Nancy never once referred to the Republican Party as, " "Freshly Birthed Confederate Republican Party of Teabags".  That was all me.


----------



## rdean (Mar 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



O'Reilly keeps quotes in context?  When he admits to them.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii-c1TeWW-s]YouTube - O'Reilly blames teen victim[/ame]

Sean Hornbeck was kidnapped and raped.  As his attacker was putting his hands on Sean's neck to kill him, Sean begged for his life and agreed not to escape and be the man's "sex slave".  The attacker also told Sean if he did try to escape, he would kill Sean's family.  Sean stayed with his attacker for years until another little boy was brought into the house.  That's when Sean took the other child to the police.

Bill, without knowing a thing about the circumstances of this case, insisted Sean "liked it" and was having a great time.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trUIVZFXVmw&feature=PlayList&p=B22FC64142DABC6E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=43]YouTube - Fox News' Bill O'Reilly Forgets Apology to Sex Abuse Victim?[/ame]

Even when Sean's parents begged O'Reilly to apologize for his disgusting accusations, Bill still ignored their pleas.  The parents said people believed what they hear on Fox. 

Then there is his sex scandal.  He called a woman that worked for him an "extortionist", slandering her all the way up until the time one of the telephone tapes made it to the Internet.  THEN, Fox and O'Reilly settled.

Bill pretty much made a career out of talking about how Britney Spear's mother was a terrible person because her daughter had a baby out of wedlock.  Then Sarah Palin comes along and he's telling America to respect her privacy.

Bill, truly a "Bold Fresh Streaming Piece of Humanity".  You watch Bill, but not Rachel.  Why doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 6, 2010)

rdean said:


> ....
> 
> Bill, truly a "Bold Fresh Streaming Piece of Humanity".  You watch Bill, but not Rachel.  Why doesn't that surprise me?


Why doesn't it surprise me that you missed the fact that CG is in the UK and Maddow is not on in the UK.

Idiot.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 6, 2010)

Si modo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



The other key phrase rdean missed 'sometimes I watch Fox. Sometimes I do not'..... I am not an avid viewer of any station or individual.... rdean truly is one fucking stupid boy.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2010)

rdean said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



thats the SHIT you add....see what im saying Dean?....you take your mistresses train of thought and go forth expounding on it....i dont care what some say about you Dean....your a good little trooper in the Pelosi Brigade....she is lucky to have you...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



he is not stupid....just extremely one sided....


----------



## Rinata (Mar 6, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Why in the hell would anybody be upset that they are not friends with you two psycho's??? And Maggie is right. Why do you have to post together??? Afraid to do it on your own?? Hate being embarrassed by your stupidity, right??


----------



## Rinata (Mar 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Then tell us, how do you form your opinions?? No media, right?? Where do you get your news, great one?


----------



## Rinata (Mar 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Why don't you just answer the question?? Maybe because you're full of crap??? Where do you get the news that helps you "form your opinion"???


----------



## Rinata (Mar 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



That does not even make sense. Where do you get information on the left and right if not from the media?? How do you source that information back to original sources, not the media??? Please define "original sources"????


----------



## Rinata (Mar 6, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



I know that you are an ignorant baghead that just makes things up, but stop lying about me, you jerk. I never said any of those things and you know it. You just made it up in your head. You're a liar. Straight up.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 6, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > You grow up, bitch. If you want to sit on your fat ass and just accept violence, then go right ahead. I DON"T have to live with it. I can protest it with every breath and I intend to.
> ...



Now she needs ANOTHER person to defend her??? It seems that she is the cry baby here. That is pathetic!!! She could at least find people with a brain to defend her!!!


----------



## Rinata (Mar 6, 2010)

meister said:


> rinata said:
> 
> 
> > meister said:
> ...


----------



## Rinata (Mar 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



So as it turns out, you are no different from the other baghead idiots. Fox News???? That figures.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 6, 2010)

Si modo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



Then maybe she should follow the political news of the UK instead and shut up about American politics.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 6, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


Using logic in argument is equivalent to one being a psycho to you.  That's damn funny.

Idiot.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 6, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


LMAO!  Fascist.


----------



## rdean (Mar 6, 2010)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Original sources?  Bill O'Reilly, Ann Coulter, Michell Malkin, Sean Hannity - fair and balanced.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 6, 2010)

You are citing commentators, not objective news sources.

Just sayin'.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 6, 2010)

Damn, the drooling koolaiders are a dumb bunch.  I mention Fox - because I can get US Fox New here and every fucking idiot liberal assumes that's where I get all my news. You people - and I mean specifically the likes of rdean and rinata - really need to learn to read, comprehend, THINK, then post. Cuz right now, the your combined IQ is about equal to my shoe size. 

Just because you two are, clearly, stupid.... I watch a lot of US/UK/European and Global news.  Unlike you.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 6, 2010)

boedicca said:


> You are citing commentators, not objective news sources.
> 
> Just sayin'.



That's cuz they're not very bright.


----------



## rdean (Mar 6, 2010)

boedicca said:


> You are citing commentators, not objective news sources.
> 
> Just sayin'.



To those on the right, that is "objective news sources".  Just sayin'.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 6, 2010)

No.   We can tell the difference between news and opinion.   

But thank you for your concern.


----------



## rdean (Mar 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > You are citing commentators, not objective news sources.
> ...



You're hardly an expert on what's "bright".


----------



## Misty (Mar 6, 2010)

rdean said:


> http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599
> The annual tally the by Southern Law Center shows 926 hate groups, with Texas and California, one and two - a 50% increase over 2000.
> 
> 6 officers have been murdered by those claiming to hate Obama.
> ...



you might want to research Morris dees before posting this crap. 

"What is the arch-salesman of hate mongering, Mr. Morris Dees of the Southern Poverty Law Center, going to do now? Ever since 1971, U.S. Postal Service mailbags have bulged with his fundraising letters, scaring dollars out of the pockets of trembling liberals aghast at his lurid depictions of hate-sodden America, in dire need of legal confrontation by the SPLC. Nine years ago, Ken Silverstein wrote a devastating commentary on Dees and the SPLC in Harper's, dissecting a typical swatch of Dees' solicitations. At that time, as Silverstein pointed out, the SPLC was "the wealthiest civil rights group in America," with $120 million in assets."


----------



## Misty (Mar 6, 2010)

The SPLC's latest "Year in Hate" report claims that in 2008 the number of hate groups rose to 926, up 4 percent from 2007, and 54 percent since 2000. The SPLC doesn't measure the number of members in the groups, meaning they probably missed me. Change that total to 927. I'm a hate group, meaning in Dees-speak, "one with beliefs or practices that attack or malign an entire class of people," starting with Dick Cheney. I love to dream of him being waterboarded, subjected to loops of Schonberg played at top volume, locked up naked in a meat locker. But the nation's haters are mostly like me, enjoying their (increasingly circumscribed) constitutionally guaranteed right to hate, solitary, disorganized, prone to sickening relapses into love, or at least the sort of amiable tolerance for All Mankind experienced when looking at photos of Carla Bruni and Princess Letizia of Spain kissing."

King of the Hate Business by Alexander Cockburn on Creators.com - A Syndicate Of Talent


----------



## California Girl (Mar 6, 2010)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



But, ya know what, I don't assume that because someone occasionally watches Fox that that is their only source of news. Particularly, I don't confuse a commentator with a news broadcast, and I never tell anyone to shut up, nor do I think that an American who lives outside the country should take no interest in the politics of her country. Nor do I make the kind of hysterical rantings that Rinata does. That is the kind of ridiculous statement that the lefties make. And that is why I am smarter than you. Your IQ doesn't match my shoe size. That's your cross to bear. I won't help you carry it. Idiot.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 6, 2010)

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2010)

Rinata said:


> I know that you are an ignorant baghead that just makes things up, but stop lying about me, you jerk. I never said any of those things and you know it. You just made it up in your head. You're a liar. Straight up.



oh you did not...interesting.....there was a thread about California a month or so ago were the legislature was being attacked....you Rinata jump in with your first post,not even slightly agreeing with the posters about the Legislature, but then says....." well we have a Republican Gov.,its all Arnolds fault"....its funny how you can forget that since it was the day you were introduced to Meister and Me and Meisters Nimrod friends.....anyone here who has had a run in with you before Rinata knows that you are a Damned liar who seems to forget an awful lot of confrontations.....thats the second one with me....and i am willing to bet a month from now you will be mysteriously saying you dont remember this thread either.....your not only a big crybaby....your a damned liar Rinata.....oh and let me not forget to say your favorite word....GO FUCK  YOURSELF....


----------



## Samson (Mar 6, 2010)

Correction:



California Girl said:


> Damn, the drooling koolaiders are a _*fucking*_ dumb bunch.  I mention Fox - because I can get US Fox New here and every fucking idiot liberal assumes that's where I get all my news. You _*fucking *_people - and I mean specifically the likes of rdean and rinata - really need to learn to read, comprehend, THINK, then post. Cuz right now, the your combined _*fucking*_ IQ is about equal to my shoe size.
> 
> Just because you two are, clearly, _*fucking*_ stupid.... I watch a lot of US/UK/European and Global news.  Unlike you.



OK, better.


----------



## namvet (Mar 6, 2010)

rdean said:


> http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599
> 
> The annual tally the by Southern Law Center shows 926 hate groups, with Texas and California, one and two - a 50% increase over 2000.
> 
> ...



great news !!!!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


stop your fucking whining....geezus........and many thought Jake did a lot of Whining....the good thing is....we dont have to actually hear her.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2010)

boedicca said:


> You are citing commentators, not objective news sources.
> 
> Just sayin'.



to Dean,these are objective news sources....they are just wrong.....the ones he listens too,are the ones who are right....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Deans LEFT nut chimes in.....


----------



## Rinata (Mar 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Damn, the drooling koolaiders are a dumb bunch.  I mention Fox - because I can get US Fox New here and every fucking idiot liberal assumes that's where I get all my news. You people - and I mean specifically the likes of rdean and rinata - really need to learn to read, comprehend, THINK, then post. Cuz right now, the your combined IQ is about equal to my shoe size.
> 
> Just because you two are, clearly, stupid.... I watch a lot of US/UK/European and Global news.  Unlike you.



And you're also a huge liar. I wouldn't believe anything you say.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 6, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > I know that you are an ignorant baghead that just makes things up, but stop lying about me, you jerk. I never said any of those things and you know it. You just made it up in your head. You're a liar. Straight up.
> ...



I'm sorry that I get the best of you so much that you have to make things up to try and get back at me. You know that I never said the things you accuse me of. You're nuts. And jealous.

Now I am not doing this back and forth with you and the cow. You both bore me. Talk to each other.


----------



## del (Mar 6, 2010)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, the drooling koolaiders are a dumb bunch.  I mention Fox - because I can get US Fox New here and every fucking idiot liberal assumes that's where I get all my news. You people - and I mean specifically the likes of rdean and rinata - really need to learn to read, comprehend, THINK, then post. Cuz right now, the your combined IQ is about equal to my shoe size.
> ...



maybe so, though i doubt it. she certainly gave you some good advice.


you should take it, especially the *thinking* part.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



yea you get the best of everybody so good that you do nothing but cry and whine about how you are treated.....boo hoo poor me....they have always treated me like shit....waaa its not fair....the F-bomb is always thrown at me....waaaaaa.....Cali Girl and Si treat me like shit....Waaaaaaaa.....Meister and his "Nimrod" friends always say Fuck....Waaaaaaaa......your nothing but a FUCKING crybaby.....you must be so emotionally unstable that you must go to therapy......who is your Doc?....Dr. Vinnie Boom Ba....


----------



## Dr.House (Mar 6, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2010)

Dr.House said:


>



come on Doc....she just stopped crying....now she is going to think YOU dont like her....


----------



## Dr.House (Mar 6, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> come on Doc....she just stopped crying....now she is going to think YOU dont like her....



Oh, I'm sure she knows that...LOL

Could you imagine if rdean and Pinata had a baby?  It would need it's hand held ALL IT'S LIFE!


----------



## Meister (Mar 6, 2010)

Rinata said:


> meister said:
> 
> 
> > rinata said:
> ...


So now you accept that you can't communicate, and you need visuals....it's a start, rinata, but I'm still waiting for a picture of you apologizing to me because of your lies.
You still haven't shown where I've ever used the f-bomb on you, or any other name other than putting in question your lack of intelligence.  
By the way, Harry was right and you were slamming Arnold for all of Ca. woes, Of course your lack of memory on the subject, I just chalked that up to your lack of IQ.

Carry on.....the best you can, young lady.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Damn, the drooling koolaiders are a dumb bunch.  I mention Fox - because I can get US Fox New here and every fucking idiot liberal assumes that's where I get all my news. You people - and I mean specifically the likes of rdean and rinata - really need to learn to read, comprehend, THINK, then post. Cuz right now, the your combined IQ is about equal to my shoe size.
> 
> Just because you two are, clearly, stupid.... I watch a lot of US/UK/European and Global news.  Unlike you.


How can anyone who is over five feet walk in size one shoes?  I just don't understand.


----------



## rdean (Mar 6, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Can you translate that?  I would be interested in knowing what it means in "human".


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2010)

Meister said:


> So now you accept that you can't communicate, and you need visuals....it's a start, rinata, but I'm still waiting for a picture of you apologizing to me because of your lies.
> You still haven't shown where I've ever used the f-bomb on you, or any other name other than putting in question your lack of intelligence.
> *By the way, Harry was right and you were slamming Arnold for all of Ca. woes, Of course your lack of memory on the subject, I just chalked that up to your lack of IQ.*
> 
> Carry on.....the best you can, young lady.



thanks Meister.....she wont remember AND of course you are lying for your "NIMROD" PAL...Rinatas problem is when someone pulls the carpet out from under her and she falls on her ass....she gets embarrassed and of course has a lapse of memory ....she is a skank like her Role Model Pelosi.....she forgets things too....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2010)

rdean said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



it means you had better console your little recruit Dean....she is losing it ...she aint tough like you.....


----------



## Queen (Mar 6, 2010)

Interesting, just reading the first and last page of a thread about hate groups being revived by Republicans. The first page has Republicans denying and mocking. By the time you get to the last page the Republicans are mean, nasty, hateful, personally attacking and being truly and simply evil to their fellow human beings. 

I'd say, case closed.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 6, 2010)

Queen said:


> Interesting, just reading the first and last page of a thread about hate groups being revived by Republicans. The first page has Republicans denying and mocking. By the time you get to the last page the Republicans are mean, nasty, hateful, personally attacking and being truly and simply evil to their fellow human beings.
> 
> I'd say, case closed.


Rinata is a Republican?


----------



## Queen (Mar 6, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, just reading the first and last page of a thread about hate groups being revived by Republicans. The first page has Republicans denying and mocking. By the time you get to the last page the Republicans are mean, nasty, hateful, personally attacking and being truly and simply evil to their fellow human beings.
> ...



Trouble comprehending the written word? 

LOL!!

Rinata is being attacked throughout this whole page. Go back and try again, read more slowly this time.

This page is filled with posts attacking Rinata, and Rinata claiming to have been lied about. Rinata's posts seem to be defensive and everyone else's posts are aggressive, attacking on the offense. This page is an obvious gang up and full fledged attack on one person by a group of bullies. That's what a hate group is  all about. 

Like I said, I've read the first and last pages and that's the conclusion one would come to, reading the first and last pages. 

Haven't read the rest.....on to the next thread. This one's been resolved and proven, imho.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 6, 2010)

Queen said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...


No trouble with my comprehension at all.  Here's Rinata's second post in the thread:  





Rinata said:


> .... you're ignorant. So get lost.



And her screeching continues:





Rinata said:


> ....
> ....  You're nuts. ....
> 
> Now I am not doing this back and forth with you and the cow. ....





Rinata said:


> And you're also a huge liar. ....





Rinata said:


> Then maybe she should ... shut up about American politics.





Rinata said:


> So as it turns out, you are no different from the other baghead idiots. ....





Rinata said:


> Now she needs ANOTHER person to defend her??? It seems that she is the cry baby here. That is pathetic!!! She could at least find people with a brain to defend her!!!





Rinata said:


> I know that you are an ignorant baghead ... you jerk. ....  You're a liar. ....





Rinata said:


> ....  Maybe because you're full of crap??? ....





Rinata said:


> ... you two psycho's??? .... your stupidity, right??





Rinata said:


> If I did, I'd kill your sorry ass off in the first episode.
> 
> You grow up, bitch. If you want to sit on your fat ass and just accept violence, then go right ahead.
> .... you are so pathetically stupid. .... like the dumb cow you are.





Rinata said:


> You ... need meds, ....





Rinata said:


> ....  Harry is pretty ignorant, ....





Rinata said:


> Don't play dumb!!! Even though I know you can't help it. .... you twit!!!





Rinata said:


> .... So shutup because you don't know what you're talking about.





Rinata said:


> .... you bitch. .... you are the idiot ....
> 
> .... you're a damn bitch. ....



Perhaps you'd be best served if you actually read a thread before posting.  It may be a good lesson for you to look the fool with your willfully gathering incomplete information.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 7, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



You really are a stone cold nut. I have pointed out on many occasions that you all drop F bombs because you're stupid and really have no valuable information to share. I never said that it hurt my little feelings. There you go projecting again. Or are you straight out lying?? Or making things up in your head again?? It's so hard to tell. In any case, please do not delude yourselves that anything you say has any impact on me. Poor things. I'm just pointing out how dumb and uninformed you are when all you do is call people names and cuss at them.  It's not a hard observation to follow. Try really hard!!! You can do it!!


----------



## Rinata (Mar 7, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



That's so sad. You also want to be a cop on tv as well as a doctor??? What do you really do to make money??? Let me guess!!! You sell cleaning products door to door, right???


----------



## Si modo (Mar 7, 2010)

Awwww jeeze, Rinata.  You gonna start crying AGAIN?


----------



## eagleseven (Mar 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE]YouTube - Beck - Loser[/ame]


----------



## Rinata (Mar 7, 2010)

meister said:


> rinata said:
> 
> 
> > meister said:
> ...


----------



## Rinata (Mar 7, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Thank you so much for quoting me. I feel so important to know that I got so many of you so upset tonight. You all really should not let me know how upset you are. But I'm glad you're not smart enough to figure that out. 

And thank you all for the neg reps and all of the attention!!! But you're all still losers!!! Nighty night!!!


----------



## California Girl (Mar 7, 2010)

Queen said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...



Why don't you ask Rinata whether she is proud of the kind of things she has said in PMs to other members. Ask her about what her PM to me said. Assuming she's not ashamed of it (I most certainly would be but I am a decent human being).... ask her to make it public. I don't mind if she doesn't mind. 

What about it Rinata? Why not make public what you said to me? Or will you hide behind the PM rule?


----------



## sitarro (Mar 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



She will hide, it's the way of dimwits like her.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 7, 2010)

Queen said:


> Interesting, just reading the first and last page of a thread about hate groups being revived by Republicans. The first page has Republicans denying and mocking. By the time you get to the last page the Republicans are mean, nasty, hateful, personally attacking and being truly and simply evil to their fellow human beings.
> 
> I'd say, case closed.



there are Republicans here?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 7, 2010)

Queen said:


> Trouble comprehending the written word?
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> ...


i dont recall seeing you on that thread were Rinata said what i said she said....so how in the hell would you know if she is right or wrong Queenie?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 7, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



quite your FUCKING whining....ok ill ask then.....Rinata who is more at fault Arnold or the Cal Legislature for Ca. problems?...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 7, 2010)

Rinata said:


> That's so sad. You also want to be a cop on tv as well as a doctor??? What do you really do to make money??? Let me guess!!! You sell cleaning products door to door, right???


how does that picture have anything to do with the guys job?.....and you call yourself smart?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 7, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Thank you so much for quoting me. I feel so important to know that I got so many of you so upset tonight. You all really should not let me know how upset you are. But I'm glad you're not smart enough to figure that out.
> 
> And thank you all for the neg reps and all of the attention!!! But you're all still losers!!! Nighty night!!!
> 
> View attachment 9631



lol....all those neg reps.. yesterday you were at 5,now your at 6........lying sack of shit...


----------



## Si modo (Mar 7, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble comprehending the written word?
> ...


Facts don't matter, Harry.  Now you just stop having common sense like that.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 7, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...


Oh, you're quite welcome.  

If I made a bet that you're the type of person who would be gleeful upon hearing about one of our troops being killed in the line of duty because you have petty issues with one of their loved ones, _just for example_, would I win that bet?   

Being fat, stupid, and a fucking evil, petty bitch is no way to go through life.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 7, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



If a person, any person, was to say something like that... I would consider that person beneath contempt. Possibly worthy of pity..... certain people I guess without the ability to view things proportionally. They are scum. There are a couple on here.


----------



## chanel (Mar 7, 2010)

> Between 1990 and 2009, there were about 120 attacks in the United States by far-right extremists that led to deaths, according to a study funded by the Department of Homeland Security and the University of Maryland's National Consortium for the Study of Terrorism and Responses to Terrorism. *The number of incidents has hovered around three per year since 2002*, down from an average of eight annually from 1990 to 2001 and a peak of 16 in 1999, according to the U.S. Extremist Crime Data Base.
> 
> Federal agencies discount attacks by "lone wolves" as terrorism. By law, the FBI, State Department and National Counterterrorism Center define terrorism as politically motivated violence committed by "subnational groups and clandestine agents."



Experts: Pentagon shooter, others strike symbols of 'power for the powerless' - washingtonpost.com

The only thing these recent shootings have in common is that these murderers blogged about politics on the internet.  Hmmmmmm.  Know anyone else like that?


----------



## Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Rinata said:


> meister said:
> 
> 
> > rinata said:
> ...



Still waiting for that apology, rinata.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Damn, the drooling koolaiders are a dumb bunch.  I mention Fox - because I can get US Fox New here and every fucking idiot liberal assumes that's where I get all my news. You people - and I mean specifically the likes of rdean and rinata - really need to learn to read, comprehend, THINK, then post. Cuz right now, the your combined IQ is about equal to my shoe size.
> 
> Just because you two are, clearly, stupid.... I watch a lot of US/UK/European and Global news.  Unlike you.



Then you DO form your opinions from the media. Correct? Just askin'.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 7, 2010)

Misty said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599
> ...



Nine years ago, we didn't have a black president. Nine years ago people were scared to death of Islamic terrorists. Nine years LATER, I dont know what is more terrifying, Muslim fundamentalists with bombs and or angry conservative white men with guns. And if you think they're not out there en masse, you're dilusional.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Yes, we all know you're a perfect American specimen. We all also know you're a perfect hypocrite. Your rants and insulting posts are every bit as hysterical as anyone else's. Plus, anyone can lie about their IQ, which also puts you in the overly narcissistic category.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 7, 2010)

del said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but it was CG who first made the _faux pas _that she didn't form her opinions from the media. She should have put brain into gear before fingers to the keyboard and then hit _post_. Rinata called her out on it, and the usual bitch-fest ensued. The "girls" can dish it out, but they can't take it.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 7, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble comprehending the written word?
> ...



Maybe just a quick look at the contributors. It's always a clue to me how a thread will progress. This one definitely needs to be tossed into the flame zone. Nothing like a juicy subject that DARES to paint cons into a bad spot and out come the usual members of the herd with their crapulent euphemisms, totally derailing the subject.


----------



## sitarro (Mar 7, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



So you don't know who is more dangerous eh? All angry white men with guns are conservative......... gotcha.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 7, 2010)

Rinata said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for quoting me. I feel so important to know that I got so many of you so upset tonight. You all really should not let me know how upset you are. But I'm glad you're not smart enough to figure that out.
> 
> And thank you all for the neg reps and all of the attention!!! But you're all still losers!!! Nighty night!!!
> 
> View attachment 9631



Si loves to neg rep. With every one she takes another giant gulp and a snort, leans back with a smug, the conquering she devil. And for that remark, I expect mine in 10, 9, 8....


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Except that she didn't say it; nobody here has said such things. So much for being a fat, stupid and fucking evil bitch, eh? Look only to the person who said *that*.


----------



## Dr.House (Mar 7, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop whining...


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 7, 2010)

sitarro said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



I don't really think a lot of them have a political identity. They just hate because it's the thing to do. Their bar buddies tell them so; their media heroes tell them anyone who doesn't think like a conservative is evil. But the facts ARE out there (in other venues than the Southern Leadership) that most *are* right-wing radicals.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 7, 2010)

But there are no "hate groups' on the left right?

Does this guy qualify as someone who advocates "hate"?

I think he does, since he is calling for "bringing down the United States government.

Here is link to the Brecht Forum, looks a lot like a lefty organization to me.......
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=hEEtScHIC1U


YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.




I offer the opinion that "hate" comes from all sides, it is not the domain of the "right".


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 7, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Why? Isn't that what ya'll are doing? After all, the subject matter of this thread is gone. And right now I'm just waiting for a knock at the door and I'll be out of here anyway, so I'll mindlessly whine just to piss off you and your ilk (who of course NEVER whine...)


----------



## Dr.House (Mar 7, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I never whine about neg rep...

Carry on....


----------



## rdean (Mar 7, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> But there are no "hate groups' on the left right?
> 
> Does this guy qualify as someone who advocates "hate"?
> 
> ...



Someone who preaches bringing down the Obama Administration and calls members of Obama's administration "murderers" is hardly a "Democrat".  He may say he's on the left, but the only people I've heard make that kind of rhetoric are the "I hope he fails" Republicans.

Now he claims he wants "free speech" and is a communist?  Yea, communist were even more supportive of free speech than Republicans.

Now, as far as health care, I once read that if we spent a third of what we spent on Iraq and Afghanistan we could have had universal health care.   Another third and we could pay for college education.  Remember the days when the Iraqi war might cost 200 billion dollars?  That was three TRILLION ago.

Sometimes when people are frustrated and scared, they come up with thoughtless and crazy plans to get us out of the mess.  I would rather follow Obama who wants to work WITHIN the structure of the US government, unlike both the far left (if you can call them that) and the right (nearly all of the Republican Party).

And the success that is Iraq.  A hard right Islamic government whose women are now enslaved under Sharia law.  The average people in Iraq want us dead.  They built a "shoe monument" to and made a national hero out of a guy that tried to hit our president with his shoes.  Their Christian population has gone from an estimated 1.4 million to 0.4 million and burned nearly every church.  Worse, under Republican treaties and contracts, we are obligated to rebuild a country that wants ours destroyed.  AND THIS IS A SUCCESS?????

And this whole thing about, "At least we got rid of Saddam".  Except Saddam wasn't doing anything to us.  So we replaced turds on the neighbor's lawn with shit on our own shoes.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 7, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Maybe just a quick look at the contributors. It's always a clue to me how a thread will progress. This one definitely needs to be tossed into the flame zone. Nothing like a juicy subject that DARES to paint cons into a bad spot and out come the usual members of the herd with their crapulent euphemisms, totally derailing the subject.


 i seem to remember Maggie you were in that thread that i am talking about....you even said to me that you never have seen me go off like i did on Rinata,that i am USUALLY not that way.....and i pointed out its just her defense of the State Legislature and pinning it on Arnold that pissed me off,because that is how so many in this state seem to see things.....its all Arnie,the Legislature is doing ok...so lets keep voting them in....and of course Rinata says im full of shit,never happened.....Meister remembers he was there....


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 7, 2010)

rdean said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > But there are no "hate groups' on the left right?
> ...



Success in Iraq was demonstrated today when there was a successful election despite the threats of violence and deaths. The form of government that they form is up to them, if they prefer a sharia law- so be it.
Saddam was in violation of UN resolutions, many of them. He was adept at issuing threats to the world, and hiding whatever it was he was doing. 
You do remember he used chemical weapons on his own people, right? 
In some of your other posts, you insult christians. Why are you pretending to support them now?
Communists support free speech as long as it is 'free speech' in support of the communist party. Remember the USSR? Cuba? Know what happened in Albania before the USSR fell? That sure was support of free speech wasn't it?

What I was pointing out was that extremists come in all flavors, right, left, extremists are extremists. I made that portion of my post bold, so you could see it this time.
It looks like we agree on that based on your statements in this post. 
The only difference is, that I didn't try to defend anyone. Hate comes from all sides, it is not the domain of the right.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 7, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Bless your heart. You really aren't terribly smart, are you? Watching a variety of news stations helps to inform an individual - helps provide a variety of perspectives, thus giving one a better balance to form one's own opinion. Yea, I watch a variety of news, I read a variety of sources.... and I study. All these things informs opinions. 

Its not my problem if some people are not smart enough to work that out. I don't owe you or anyone else here an explanation.... Rinata didn't 'call me out', she just did her usual hysterical rant about anyone who doesn't get their opinions from liberal media. You people bore me.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 7, 2010)

rdean said:


> Someone who preaches bringing down the Obama Administration and calls members of Obama's administration "murderers" is hardly a "Democrat".  He may say he's on the left, but the only people I've heard make that kind of rhetoric are the "I hope he fails" Republicans.




you are a piece of work Dean .....there cant possibly be anyone on the left who hates the govt?.... inconceivable...........i hate to be the one to tell you this Dean there are those on the left who hate this Govt.....even now,and some hate Obama....earth shattering,aint it....many consider the nation of Islam to be a hate group....and they sure as hell dont support the Republicans...


----------



## Rinata (Mar 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I think people can recall all of the horrible things you have said to me that were provoked only by the fact that I am a liberal. I have never sought you out. It has always been you responsing to my point of view. And you know that's true. It's true of all of your conservative pals, too. 

You all call me names, cuss at me, and send neg reps with even more insults. Then when I respond, I'm told I'm whining and crying. 

But now you decide to threaten me because you don't like something I said to you. You are perfectly free to repeat it, I don't take orders from you. But I hope now that you will ignore me, as you promised. Because I sure plan to ignore you and your pals, no matter what. The truth is that none of you want liberals on this site. And that's what's really happening here.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 7, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...



Maggie, a few months ago I expressed my disdain for Arnold. He is the only Republican that I have ever voted for. I said he was a big disappointment to me and I would never vote for another Republican. That is ALL I said.

The next thing you know, I was being accused of blaming him for all of the problems in CA, when it was really the fault of Democrats that my state is in so much trouble. OMG, I only said that Arnold was a disappointment to me!!! That was it!!!  

But the "conservatives" on this site just made up all these stories about what I said, in their heads. They are exactly like Republican senators. Just make something up when you don't like somebody, make assumptions, or just purposely misinterpret.

And that's what REALLY happened, Maggie. I just wanted you to know.


----------



## rdean (Mar 7, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



So just having an election equals success, even though half the population is now "enslaved"?

I don't view right wing American Christians as "Christians".  The ones that used to be in Iraq, before they were driven out or murdered while we watched and did nothing to help, were closer to the "original" Christians.  

The right wing Christians here make pictures of Jesus with blond hair and blue eyes.  The Jesus in the Bible made 1,500 references to "helping your fellow man" and not one for gays, and yet, for many Christians in this country, gays are all they can think about.

The chemical weapons Saddam used were purchased from the west.  He was under sanctions.  Iraq had almost no industry and no manufacturing which means all of his weapons where "purchased".  He had lost nearly a generation of young men in an 8 year war with Iran.  All of this was known by our CIA.  To think it wasn't is an insult to their intelligence and assumes they were inept.

You can see the facts and see them from a different perspective.  I tend to think my perspective is grounded a little better in reality.  Half the population are slaves so it's "better"?  Does that even make sense?

Besides, if we did such a wonderful job in Iraq, why do they say they want us dead.  Why do they hold demonstrations telling us to get out of their country?  Why did they throw shoes at our president and make the show thrower a "national hero" building him a monument?  Where is "America Appreciation Day".

And finally, 

Have you ever read the Iraqi Constitution?  
Check out Article 2 and 31.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 7, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 7, 2010)

rdean said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Both having an election and the Iraqis wanting us gone is success.
We have not done such a steller job in Iraq, and we want to leave. I say let them chase us out, both so they can have their country back, and so we don't continue the wwaste there.
Still, the main point I have been making, is that hate is not the domain of the right, it comes in all flavors, right left, conservative, liberal, republican democrat, white and black.
I posted an example, another mentioned Farrakhan, both of those examples of hate are from the left.
Hate comes in all flavors and colors. Some refuse to recognize it when it is politically expedient to do so. Partisanship just sucks, it promotes hate by villifying the 'other' side.
Hate sucks, no matter where it comes from. 
There are plenty of examples of hate groups on both sides. We should ALL recognize them for exactly what they are, no matter what end of the political spectrum they come from.
In fact, deriding one side as "reviving hate groups" is a form of hate.
I respect your opinion, it is your right to hold any opinion you choose. 
Continuing to accuse one side of 'hate', while ignoring it on your own side is simply propaganda though, hate propaganda, and that is not a right that I support or defend from either side. That is the domain of a small mind, and nothing more.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 7, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


She who didn't say that?

And you lie.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 7, 2010)

Rinata said:


> ....
> 
> But now you decide to threaten me because you don't like something I said to you. .....


I asked you a question, you piece of shit:





Si modo said:


> If I made a bet that you're the type of person who would be gleeful upon hearing about one of our troops being killed in the line of duty because you have petty issues with one of their loved ones, _just for example_, would I win that bet?
> 
> Being fat, stupid, and a fucking evil, petty bitch is no way to go through life.



Would I win that bet?  More crying about how you're being picked on doesn't answer it.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 7, 2010)

rdean said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




Actually, they asked us to stay longer.


----------



## The T (Mar 7, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Someone who preaches bringing down the Obama Administration and calls members of Obama's administration "murderers" is hardly a "Democrat". He may say he's on the left, but the only people I've heard make that kind of rhetoric are the "I hope he fails" Republicans.
> ...


 
Even the ACLU (A bunch of Communists) are upset with him regarding his apparent change regarding KSM...

*ACLU Likens Obama to Bush in Ad Slamming Possible Reversal on KSM Trial  <==LINK*

And to those of you that think the ACLU isn't 'Communist'?

*Think Again*


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 7, 2010)

The GOP wants low voter turn out.


----------



## Queen (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Right. One Non-Republican being attacked by a group of hateful Republicans in a thread about Republicans reviving hate groups. Hilarious! I never claimed she didn't fight back. 

You'd be best served being less condescending and nasty so you don't look so stupid when you try to "one-up" someone with the high and mighty act.


----------



## Queen (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Awwww jeeze, Rinata.  You gonna start crying AGAIN?



That's right, pile on, join the group of right wing hate. It suits you.


----------



## Jurginvoncelle (Mar 8, 2010)

To answer the original title question
IMO Yes.


----------



## Queen (Mar 8, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble comprehending the written word?
> ...



First you'll have to show me where I said if I knew she was right or wrong. 

Then, when you can't, you'll need to apologize for claiming I did. If you don't, you'll have proven Rinata's claim that you do lie about what people say. 

So don't lie about what I've said again. It's one of those things I truly despise.


----------



## Queen (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> I asked you a question, you piece of shit:



Wow and you're all about quoting other people's insults as if you're better than they are? 

LOL!! Right wing hypocrisy at it's finest. 

You make it way too easy.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



How would you know what gets by one person privately to another? Fact is, you wouldn't. You know only what is said publicly. Some people are open about what they say - like me. Others hide behind the PM rules. Those people are scum.


----------



## Queen (Mar 8, 2010)

The T said:


> And to those of you that think the ACLU isn't 'Communist'?
> 
> *Think Again*



Yeah because communists have always been known for their vigorous defense of the US Constitution.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

Rinata said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



BULLSHIT....after a poster from another state whom i cant remember whom he was, was ripping the Cal Legislature,you told the guy that no.1...stay out of our states business we are doing fine without you interfering.....and 2...we have a Republican Gov. who is responsible for most of this mess...tell the whole story Rinata not just the "nice"  parts....and that was the whole reason i went off on ya....otherwise if you would have AT LEAST said the Legislature indeed does suck,and Arnold has not helped any,you would have found out that i would AGREE with ya....but your argument was Arnold is the reason ...not the Legislature.....and not once in our exchange back then did you back down from your point,you were defending them,which tells me and the others there,you would vote for the same people ...again....hence...the argument that is carried to this post....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

sealybobo said:


> The GOP wants low voter turn out.



Bobo??.....naw must be a glich....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

Queen said:


> Right. One Non-Republican being attacked by a group of hateful Republicans in a thread about Republicans reviving hate groups. Hilarious! I never claimed she didn't fight back.
> 
> You'd be best served being less condescending and nasty so you don't look so stupid when you try to "one-up" someone with the high and mighty act.



a "group" of Republicans?.....seems to me...since i actually read what the posters here say about the 2 main political groups....most of the posters that you are referring too rip both parties.....perhaps Queenie after you have been here a while you might make that deduction yourself.....perhaps its Rinata that we dont care for....i know why i dont care for her....it isnt because she is a liberal....it has to do with her views on the California govt...


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)

I dunno but I'm really beginning to dislike Queen.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

Queen said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...


you dont even know what our history with this woman is Queenie.....and you were defending her.....that tells me all i need to know about you.....and i did not say you KNEW she was right or wrong.....i said "HOW would you know"....if you were not there....get your facts straight....Queenie....


----------



## Si modo (Mar 8, 2010)

Queen said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Awwww jeeze, Rinata.  You gonna start crying AGAIN?
> ...


As you have issues identifying hate (and in typical liberal fashion, blame a lib's egregious behavior on others), here you go:





Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


----------



## Si modo (Mar 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


[Emphasis mine]  Indeed.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

Queen said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > And to those of you that think the ACLU isn't 'Communist'?
> ...



when are they going to step forward and defend the second amendment?.....i goggled this and every article i read said they may never....because they dont agree with it.....to them only an organized militia should have the right to possess guns...not civilians...

this is from their own site.....

The ACLU disagrees with the Supreme Court's conclusion about the nature of the right protected by the Second Amendment. We do not, however, take a position on gun control itself. In our view,* neither the possession of guns nor the regulation of guns raises a civil liberties issue.*

then what is it?.....


----------



## manifold (Mar 8, 2010)

How is a group defined as a "hate" group anyway?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe just a quick look at the contributors. It's always a clue to me how a thread will progress. This one definitely needs to be tossed into the flame zone. Nothing like a juicy subject that DARES to paint cons into a bad spot and out come the usual members of the herd with their crapulent euphemisms, totally derailing the subject.
> ...



I do remember that conversation, but I didn't recall it had to do with CA politics. For the most part, Rinata is criticized for her general point of view, not something specific (just like I am). It gets tiring when someone can't stay on topic regarding someone's opinion and instead just goes into a general attack mode. 

I'm not sure what my political stance would be with regard to California if I still lived there. But I've always maintained that there are strong forces at work there simply because of its population within two distinct geographic environments. There have always been specific classes of people in California: The agricultural mostly conservative landowners, the wealthy beachfront owners, the Hollywood types, the genuine lowlifes who openly exploit others, and the pockets of misery (drug infested, homeless) in the major cities. It's a perfect storm, and anyone even _attempting_ to run things in that state to the satisfaction of everyone has always had my sympathy.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 8, 2010)

Actually, Rinata is criticized for her hate.  And her lack of thought.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Then go away. There are plenty of other message boards where automatic insults and other forms of hatred are actually encouraged.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


You mean the sort of hatred that would cause someone to tell another that they are pleased that an American Marine lost his life in the line of duty because she has petty issues with a loved one of him, _just for example_?


----------



## elvis (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



careful, modo.  she'll compare you to Hitler or kim Jong il.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

Queen said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Awwww jeeze, Rinata.  You gonna start crying AGAIN?
> ...



Always looking for a cat fight, they are. They remind me of those teenaged girls who beat up another teenaged girl all caught on video for YouTube. The bullies thought that was clever.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


I take pride in slamming pieces of shit who would be pleased that an American Marine died in the line of duty because of petty issues with a loved one of his, _just for example_.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Nice backpedal. And how was anyone to know this was an apparent private discussion? Even if true, you can't post PM contents, so I guess your "proof" is up in smoke. I do know evil when I see it; frankly, I don't think _you're_ the evil one. You're just easily led is all.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> I dunno but I'm really beginning to dislike Queen.



 Why am I not surprised?


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)

I still dislike you more, though. 
What partisan hacks have come out on this thread.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



 By reposting those, you just made Queen's argument!! (And Rinata's; and mine). If that was your way of trying to prove you're such a saintly person and Rinata is the evil one, you failed.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...


I don't know about you (but I surely can guess), but anyone who finds pleasure in a US Marine losing his life in the line of duty because she has petty issues with a loved one of his, _just for example_, is a piece of shit.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



The Second Amendment will forever be controversial because of its ambiguity. Perhaps if the framers had simply omitted the word "militia" from the clause, it would then easily be construed as a civil liberties issue. But that pesky word DOES imply military action, and there's no way around it.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

manifold said:


> How is a group defined as a "hate" group anyway?



When the intent is physical harm based on a political bent, or outright subversive activities by taking up arms which constitutes treason.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 8, 2010)

manifold said:


> How is a group defined as a "hate" group anyway?



The current definition is 'anyone who disagrees with Obama'.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Whatever keeps your personal vendetta alive, carry on.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


Vendetta?  Such hysterics.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)

It's not a vendetta to label someone as a piece of shit for wishing death on someone else.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

elvis said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Huh?  Not even close.


----------



## del (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



i had an '85 vendetta with a five speed. i loved that car.

just sayin


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...



You're like a rabid dog with a bone that's already been chewed down to the exposed marrow. Why would anyone CARE about some ALLEGED comment made in a PM unless you can prove it?

And by the way, you blew it again with those words. Weren't they what Rinata said to you that set you off?

Yowza. I'll bet you can clear a room real fast... Maybe that's why you're here practically 24/7.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> I still dislike you more, though.
> What partisan hacks have come out on this thread.



But not you, right? 

Aww, now I'm gonna go cry...


----------



## California Girl (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...



They wrote it that way deliberately, to give 'we, the people' the power to take back our country from a government that takes away our God given rights. 

Our Government would do well to remember that.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


You're not too bright, are you?  CG's comment about hiding behind PM rules escapes you, obviously.

First of all, I'm not 'set off'.  Fail.  Secondly, Rinata clearly does not think when she writes posts, so lack of thought does not 'set me off'.  Fail.  However, anyone who would be pleased that a US Marine lost his life in the line of duty because she has issues with a loved one of his _just for example_, is a piece of shit.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I still dislike you more, though.
> ...



No, not me. Not in this thread, anyway.

And I don't believe I've ever wished death on anyone. Particularly our young military folk.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 8, 2010)

I had no idea we had followers of Fred Phelps on this board.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Huh? There has never been that sort of argument._ "A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free *State*, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed."_ In that clause, "State" refers to the *State* of the United States as a country.

Scholars arguing against the pure meaning of the Second Amendment, argue that "a well regulated militia" at the time of the adoption of the Bill of Rights consisted of the "body of the people" as affirmed in several of the individual state resoutions proposing that a bill of rights be added to the Constitution. _It had nothing to do with being a watchdog over the three branches of government._


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Chomp chomp, chew chew, gnosh gnosh, snarl snarl, drool drool...aren't you full yet?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Gullible-itis is always a threatening virus on this board. The two ladies have yet to show where Rinata said that. Maybe she did. A lot of ugly stuff was said at the height of the Iraq war. But to dwell on it _ad nausaem _HERE? C'mon...


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> I had no idea we had followers of Fred Phelps on this board.



Are you still drunk or something? That has to do with...???


----------



## manifold (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > How is a group defined as a "hate" group anyway?
> ...



So you consider all militias hate groups, by definition?


----------



## California Girl (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



There are four branches of government. The fourth branch, 'We, the People', maintain the right to overthrow any government that takes away our rights. Usually, that means we vote them out.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I only joined in October 09. But, as I said, people hide behind PMs.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Okay, I've had enough. I am not the least bit bothered by what I said to the crybaby. And I did not say what I am being accused of. See highlite above. This is what she says I said. A total lie. Below is exactly what I said to her. You highlight where I said that I am pleased that a marine lost his life. Do it.

"If you were laughing your ass off, you would not find it necessary to send me this message. You are an angry, miserable woman and I love it when I get the best of you. 

Your fiance really dodged a bullet, that's all I can say."

The bitch is mad because I said her fiance dodged a bullet. It's an obvious insult to her, nobody else. It's only one line and she makes a federal case out of it by lying like a rug. What a despicable human being you are, crybaby.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...



Read my post on this, you dumb broad. You are just taking the bitch's word, aren't you?? Because I know you did not read it for yourself. Because it doesn't exist. You're a liar.

I copied exactly what I said to her on a prior post. So stop lying, cow.


----------



## elvis (Mar 8, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



you gonna cry now?


----------



## California Girl (Mar 8, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



You know exactly why your comment was offensive. Don't pretend you don't. You are just plain nasty. I know it, you know it. And now the board knows it. You're so far beneath me that I can no long see that fat ass.


----------



## eots (Mar 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



the fourth branch is the controlled media ..your vote is meaningless


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I know why it was offensive. I never said that I didn't. But I did not say that I am glad that a marine was killed. Don't evade the issue. That's a lie. Why are you lying like that?? I'm calling you on it. Either prove it or shut your lying trap.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 8, 2010)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



You knew exactly what you were saying. It was said purely to cause the worst possible offence. Live with it. Bitch. Now fuck off you lying fat assed moron.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd say there has been an awful lot of rude and crude hatefulness on this thread...why anyone would let themselves get worked up enough to show those kind of colors will ALWAYS be beyond my reasoning I suppose?  

Kiss and make up!  Any decent person would imo!  

Or am I a chorus of one, as usual?


----------



## G.T. (Mar 8, 2010)

Care4all said:


> I'd say there has been an awful lot of rude and crude hatefulness on this thread...why anyone would let themselves get worked up enough to show those kind of colors will ALWAYS be beyond my reasoning I suppose?
> 
> Kiss and make up!  Any decent person would imo!
> 
> Or am I a chorus of one, as usual?



Care for All!!


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 8, 2010)

Care4all said:


> I'd say there has been an awful lot of rude and crude hatefulness on this thread...why anyone would let themselves get worked up enough to show those kind of colors will ALWAYS be beyond my reasoning I suppose?
> 
> Kiss and make up!  Any decent person would imo!
> 
> Or am I a chorus of one, as usual?



Kiss Rinata?  That's the most indecent thing you've ever said.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> The Second Amendment will forever be controversial because of its ambiguity. Perhaps if the framers had simply omitted the word "militia" from the clause, it would then easily be construed as a civil liberties issue. But that pesky word DOES imply military action, and there's no way around it.



militia can also mean a group of people in the neighborhood...you know the local "militia".....does it not?......but then it also says...The People.....who are the people?.....


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



History??? You have no history with me. It's all in your fat head. I said I did not like Arnold. You took it and just ran with it!! Lying and saying that I don't blame the Democrats for the troubles in my state. I only blame Arnold. I did not mention the troubles we are having at all. And I never said that Arnold or the Dems were responsible. You are a liar, and you know it. Just like your crybaby friend. Liars.

I SAID THAT I DID NOT LIKE ARNOLD AND WOULD NEVER AGAIN VOTE FOR A REPUBLICAN. Period. That's it!!! Either produce this socalled response you say I gave, or shut your stupid mouth and quit lying. You and your pals hate me because I am liberal. Well, that's tough, isn't it??  I put up with your low class behavior, but I won't put up with lies.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

del said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



saw the movie Vendetta....not bad....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I still dislike you more, though.
> ...



Maggie come on we already have one cry baby here....


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



To be perfectly honest, Maggie, I do not have the slightest idea why my state is in trouble. For a long time I have followed mostly Washington politics. I have not been very good at following what's going on here. I could not tell you the cause of our troubles. So to be accused of blaming Arnold for them is just an out and out lie. It's just a lie made up to attack a liberal.

I think these people are true haters through and through. That has become abundantly clear in the last week.


----------



## Meister (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm still waiting for an apology......


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)

Your state is in trouble because it embraced the liberal agenda and policies.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Actually, Rinata is criticized for her hate.  And her lack of thought.



No, Rinata decided not to keep quiet anymore. And you and your pals do not like to be challenged. Not by a liberal. That's what's happening. Why don't you just own it???


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



That's an on target observation if I ever heard one. They probably picked on girls that were overweight or had acne. Because when people are as awful as they are as adults, they were usually the same way when they were kids. Plain mean and nasty.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Queen said:
> ...



Let's see. Show us. You don't like Maggie and Queen to insinuate that I didn't say that. But you'll take the Crybaby's word for it without question. Is there something wrong with this picture, you dumb broad???


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno but I'm really beginning to dislike Queen.
> ...



And I have liked her from the beginning.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Stop trying to defend your stupidity by repeating this lie about me. Again prove it or shut up. You can't prove it because I didn't say it. You should feel like an idiot for taking your pal's word for it. Not too bright are you??


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)

Why am I not surprised?
The beginning of what? I don't remember seeing you here before...


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> It's not a vendetta to label someone as a piece of shit for wishing death on someone else.



Yeah, maybe. If it were true.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

Care4all said:


> I'd say there has been an awful lot of rude and crude hatefulness on this thread...why anyone would let themselves get worked up enough to show those kind of colors will ALWAYS be beyond my reasoning I suppose?
> 
> Kiss and make up!  Any decent person would imo!
> 
> Or am I a chorus of one, as usual?



sorry.... if i kissed Rinata she would never go back to who ever she is with right now....just sayin....


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



 Good post, Mags!!!


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Knock it off with that "fail" crap. That's so juvenile. That's what the kids say to sound cool. On you it sounds stupid. 

And you need to stop telling that lie. Why do you persist, and dainty CG says nothing about it anymore?? Think about that, you dufus. You are being played.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> I had no idea we had followers of Fred Phelps on this board.



Then you are slow. All these deranged righties have been on this site for a long time.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



The exchange took place yesterday!!! I only said that her fiance dodged a bullet. Her being the bullet because she is a shrewish bitch. 

Now how did she get that I said I am glad a marine was killed from that??? She made it up, like a good little baghead. She's a liar. That's why she has no proof.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

Rinata said:


> History??? You have no history with me. It's all in your fat head. I said I did not like Arnold. You took it and just ran with it!! Lying and saying that I don't blame the Democrats for the troubles in my state. I only blame Arnold. I did not mention the troubles we are having at all. And I never said that Arnold or the Dems were responsible. You are a liar, and you know it. Just like your crybaby friend. Liars.
> 
> I SAID THAT I DID NOT LIKE ARNOLD AND WOULD NEVER AGAIN VOTE FOR A REPUBLICAN. Period. That's it!!! Either produce this socalled response you say I gave, or shut your stupid mouth and quit lying. You and your pals hate me because I am liberal. Well, that's tough, isn't it??  I put up with your low class behavior, but I won't put up with lies.



if you say so Rinata....and on my friends list are liberals.....i get along with them just fine....your problem Rinata is you refuse to remember what you said....we argued in that other thread about you defending the state Legislature as well as about Arnold.....that was all it was about,and not once did you say anything negative about the "LIBERAL" Legislature,you defended them till the thread died,but you had plenty of shit to say about Arnold.....i said you were the typical Ca. voter and then you went into your whining mode....and yes we talked plenty about the states troubles........that is what the damned thread was about....California and its problems....


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



No, you don't. I said that I knew it was offensive and I'm glad I said it. No man should be married to a miserable hag like you. The insult was directed at you, so stop playing dumb.

Now, where did I say I was glad a marine was killed?? Come on you lying hag. Show us or shut your stupid mouth. You're a liar!!!


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > History??? You have no history with me. It's all in your fat head. I said I did not like Arnold. You took it and just ran with it!! Lying and saying that I don't blame the Democrats for the troubles in my state. I only blame Arnold. I did not mention the troubles we are having at all. And I never said that Arnold or the Dems were responsible. You are a liar, and you know it. Just like your crybaby friend. Liars.
> ...



Well, hell. Do you think that I have no Republican friends?? And that instead of getting along with them, I  shoot them on sight?? Honestly!!! 

FYI, my sister and brother are Republicans, as well as several close friends from high school that I kept in touch with. On this site there is Lumpy. He is my pal. I really like him. Lumpy has made it perfectly clear that he is a stone conservative. But he doesn't call anybody names or cuss them out just because they are liberal. Lumpy has been very nice to me. I also worked for a major company for 27 years. There were a lot of Republicans and we got along fine. I have never not gotten along with conservatives or Republicans, except here.

As for CA, I am admitting that I don't really know what caused our problems. But this is what I do remember. That you friggin freaked when I said I didn't like Arnold. However, that is not what you read. You need to not embellish what people say by adding a bunch of comments that were just not said. I'm telling you that I don't know what or whom caused all the trouble in my state. I never professed to know it.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Well, hell. Do you think that I have no Republican friends?? And that instead of getting along with them, I  shoot them on sight?? Honestly!!!
> 
> FYI, my sister and brother are Republicans, as well as several close friends from high school that I kept in touch with. On this site there is Lumpy. He is my pal. I really like him. Lumpy has made it perfectly clear that he is a stone conservative. But he doesn't call anybody names or cuss them out just because they are liberal. Lumpy has been very nice to me. I also worked for a major company for 27 years. There were a lot of Republicans and we got along fine. I have never not gotten along with conservatives or Republicans, except here.
> 
> As for CA, I am admitting that I don't really know what caused our problems. But this is what I do remember. That you friggin freaked when I said I didn't like Arnold. However, that is not what you read. You need to not embellish what people say by adding a bunch of comments that were just not said. I'm telling you that I don't know what or whom caused all the trouble in my state. I never professed to know it.


Rinata.....your the one who stated we are picking on you just because you are a liberal.....i only said i have some people in my friends list who are liberal,to illustrate to you,that if that was so,those people would not be there,i was not saying you dont have right leaning friends....i would hope you do,ok...
and no i did not "freak out" when you said you dont like Arnold,since i rag on the guy in every post on him why would i care if you dont like him?...i am not to fond of him myself.....i got in your face when we started talking about the Legislature,you did not think they were the core of the problem....Arnold was because he is the Gov.,a Republican one...yes i remember you saying you voted for him but regretted it.....but when you thought the Legislature seemed to be secondary to Arnold i called you a typical California voter thats when this started between you and me.....if i knew you personally we would get along fine,i just would not talk politics with you.....ok....


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Well, hell. Do you think that I have no Republican friends?? And that instead of getting along with them, I  shoot them on sight?? Honestly!!!
> ...



I never said that people are "picking on me". I said they have a problem with liberals on this site, and I am as liberal as they come. That has been a problem. As far as Arnold and CA, I think we need to let it die. There is really nothing more to say.

But maybe when the governor's race begins in earnest, we can start up again.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 8, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > I had no idea we had followers of Fred Phelps on this board.
> ...


I'll type slowly for ya:

Followers.....

of....

Phelps....

(Are you still with me?)

heckle....

funerals.....

of those who....

have fallen....

in the line of duty.

_Just for example_, if someone did the same, they should feel right at home with the Phelps crowd.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 8, 2010)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


God help us all.  You cry and cry.  What a bore you are.  Seek help.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 8, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



you and your buddies made the claim a few dozen times, how ABOUT showing us all some proof si modo?  I mean, why continue to rant and rave throughout this thread about it if you can't back up your rants about her/him?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 9, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Why would you ask a poster to break the rules by posting an alleged PM from another?

That's very odd of you.

And, Rinata is still a piece of shit.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 9, 2010)

feel free to send me this god awful pm's she sent to and california girl too....Since they are so disturbing, forward them to me by pm....if they are as UPSETTING as you and CG claim....i can't possibly imagine them being any ruder or cruder than the 2 of you can be when YOU get on a roll....but, if you are sooooo desperate for the pm's to not be private and shown to the whole public, start with me first.

care


----------



## Care4all (Mar 9, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



you are breaking no rule to forward me via pm, a MOD, a pm that YOU CLAIM was so disturbing?

Why would you think that?

i misunderstood and thought it was a post that Rinata said such and pm's were the nasty things.


----------



## elvis (Mar 9, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



the machete you have in your hand is intimidating.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 9, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Ah, well I thought when you said '[show] all of us' meant post it.  Can't post PMs and never will.  I've already PMed you.

And, Rinata is still a piece of shit.


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2010)

rdean said:


> http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599
> 
> The annual tally the by Southern Law Center shows 926 hate groups, with Texas and California, one and two - a 50% increase over 2000.
> 
> ...



I thought FoxLies and the Republican Party were a hate group.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> I thought....



Like hell you did.


----------



## sparky (Mar 9, 2010)

and the hate continues , in the recent news>>>

If we see the end of this country it will come from the right and our failure to provide people with the basic necessities of life, said Johnston. Revolutions occur when young men see the present as worse than the unknown future. We are not there. But it will not take a lot to get there. The politicians running for office who are denigrating the government, who are saying there are traitors in Congress, who say we do not need the IRS, this when no government in the history of the world has existed without a tax enforcement agency, are sowing the seeds for the destruction of the country. A lot of the people on the right hate the United States of America. They would say they hate the people they are arrayed against. But the whole idea of the United States is that we criticize the government. We remake it to serve our interests. They do not want that kind of society. They reject, as Aristotle said, the idea that democracy is to rule and to be ruled in turns. They see a world where they are right and that is it. If we do not want to do it their way we should be vanquished. This is not the idea on which the United States was founded.

Chris Hedges: Calling All Rebels - Chris Hedges' Columns - Truthdig

INDIANAPOLIS -- Fed up and fired up, an increasing number of Indiana residents who have lost confidence in the government are going to extreme measures to claim they are "sovereign citizens."

By doing so, residents contend that they no longer have to pay taxes, claiming their homes as embassies and using identification cards that show them as diplomats, 6News' Rafael Sanchez reported.

Indiana authorities call such proclamations both illegitimate and illegal. About 10 people every month ask the state to put a seal on a document so that they can claim freedom from taxes
'Sovereign Citizens' Claim Immunity From Ind., Federal Law - Indiana News Story - WRTV Indianapolis


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Ignorant, nay, STUPID analogy, genius. 

And stop pretending you're like some nun in a parochial school standing over me with a stick as you smugly give me comprehension instructions. I comprehend your MO just fine, thank you very much, which is trying to appear smart but translates into pure _psycho_babble.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 9, 2010)

Do you think of her as a nun standing over you?

I think that's kinda creepy.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 9, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Do you think of her as a nun standing over you?
> 
> I think that's kinda creepy.


Maggie has some sort of inferiority complex and she wants to make sure everyone knows.  It's a boring issue.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Do you think of her as a nun standing over you?
> 
> I think that's kinda creepy.



Creepy is an understatement. She's certifiable.

And just so you can look forward to something today, I owe you another neg rep just so's we stay even, silly person.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 9, 2010)

Look at your rep points. We can't be even, you can't affect me with your measly neg rep spasms.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

Si modo said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think of her as a nun standing over you?
> ...



Boring? That's why you're right back here today? Shall I take...this...slowly...and...define...what...normally...happens...when...one...is...bored?

Usually, if someone is bored, they just leave the room, genius.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 9, 2010)

She didn't say the discussion was boring. She said your inferiority complex was boring.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 9, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


Again, you're not too bright.  Your inferiority issues are boring.  You're most certainly not.  You are fascinating to watch as you are a human seagull.

You swoop into a thread, screeching at all and shitting all over, then you fly away.  I'm just tossing a bit of stale bread in the air for you.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 9, 2010)

That's a kinda cool metaphor, lol!


----------



## Si modo (Mar 9, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> That's a kinda cool metaphor, lol!


Thanks!  I'd say it's almost perfect.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Look at your rep points. We can't be even, you can't affect me with your measly neg rep spasms.



Some of the board members take the "Rep" feature _waaaaaay_ too seriously. It's child's play, dear. But since it's so all-fired important to you, I can point out that you've been posting on this board for over three years, and me less than one year. Does your "rep" status make you a better person when you're not logged onto this message board? Do you sleep better at night believing that you really CAN "start your own religion"?? Do you really believe it gives you the power to actually do it? I mean how adolescent is that?


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 9, 2010)

You're the one who is all het up about neg repping me. Not the other way around. I think it's funny.

Have at.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 9, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Look at your rep points. We can't be even, you can't affect me with your measly neg rep spasms.
> ...


Like you and your bizarre rantings about it.  Damn, my PM box gets filled up quickly sometimes.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

Here ya go, girls, read up about yourselves.

Internet troll personality disorder - Encyclopedia Dramatica

Troll - Encyclopedia Dramatica

David R. Kendrick: What Makes A Fuckhead?


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, we're the trolls.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> You're the one who is all het up about neg repping me. Not the other way around. I think it's funny.
> 
> Have at.



I just keep the game on a level playing field. It IS just a "game" you know...


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



I'm sure you have a HUGE fan club. In fact I could probably name them.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 9, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > You're the one who is all het up about neg repping me. Not the other way around. I think it's funny.
> ...


To you, perhaps.

The current political climate is not a joke to me.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Oh yeah, we're the trolls.



I sure as shit wasn't the one who derailed this entire thread. You arrived later; perhaps you should re-read what's become a tome, half of which has nothing to do with the topic, other than the inflamatory crap posed by "hateful" people for whom any _hint_ of a civil dialog sends them into their own sick private worlds.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



And how often do you actually discuss it? No, you consistently jump in and start trashing someone's opinion with insults and nothing more, which sends any political discussion on a collision course.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Oh yeah, we're the trolls.



You read through all those links in one minute? Wow. You ARE amazing.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 9, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


Your perception of reality is bizarre.  And, you have quite the record of lies.

No sale.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 9, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, we're the trolls.
> ...



Yes, you did derail it.

Not that it matters, it's a dishonest bait thread anyway.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh dear...another neg rep from QuasiModo. Whatever shall I do?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Post which numbers so I can see.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 9, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


Right.  If the thread was any sort of honest issue based on something of substance (not hallucinations), I would have stayed away from pieces of shit and seagulls.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



And I'm so sure you have saved proof of my "record" of lies. Just like your "proof" that Rinata hates Marines, or whatever it is you ignorantly accused her of.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 9, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Oh dear...another neg rep from QuasiModo. Whatever shall I do?


Whine about it in the inappropriate forum?


----------



## Si modo (Mar 9, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


Ah, you didn't get the memo, did you.

And, Rinata is still a piece of shit.

As a matter of fact, I can link to several of your lies.  Shall I do that?  It will bore me, but I can do it because your memory is failing you.


----------



## Dr.House (Mar 9, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Oh dear...another neg rep from QuasiModo. Whatever shall I do?


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear...another neg rep from QuasiModo. Whatever shall I do?
> ...



Nah, I'm just going to toss you aside like the pile of garbage I just put in the dumpster. You're not worth the time it takes to play your adolescent games. I put you on ignore once, assumed you disappeared for awhile (rehab?), but you came back unhealed anyway. So now I'm dismissing you again. Carry on, but don't expect to engage *me* in your hissy fits again.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 9, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 9, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


Correction, Maggie.  At least three times (perhaps more, but I lost count after a while - boys and wolves and all that) you proclaimed that you put me on ignore yet did not do what you proclaimed.

Now, can I count on you THIS time?  Personally, I think that I'm asking a silly question because you've already shown that you do not do what you say you will (and you frequently lie).


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I'm not putting you on ignore. Why miss out on all the other "fun" you and you alone can generate? I'll just _choose_ to ignore you, starting now.


----------



## Zona (Mar 9, 2010)

Dude said:


> Dear:
> 
> [X] Moron
> [X] Loser
> ...


The Jerk Checklist


 1. They interrupt. 

2. They don't take turns. 

3. They take advantage of people who are down. 

4. They gloat in victory. 

5. They are sullen in defeat. 

6. They are not fair. 


  7. They lack integrity. 

8. They are the people you hope you won't grow up to be like. 

9. They are the kind of person you wouldn't want your sister (or brother or child) to marry. 

10. They are the kind of person you'll avoid, if you can break free of them.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds like you, Zona.


----------



## MaggieMae (Mar 9, 2010)

Zona said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Dear:
> ...



Chunky Columbian? LOL


----------



## Zona (Mar 10, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Sounds like you, Zona.



Brilliant retort.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 20, 2010)

Si modo said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


You keep repeating this.  Which Marine lost his life in the line of duty?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...


*bump*


Looks like Elton was wrong:  the bitch isn't back!


----------



## Rinata (Oct 21, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Note: The above post was written 7 months ago. Looks like I didn't try to hide anything.


----------



## Samson (Oct 21, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



**Yawn**

I think he died of boredom after some moron tried to reanimate a 7 month old thread.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Then what are you doing posting on it??? Was there a bear holding you by the ass?? Maybe you're looking at the moron when you gaze into the mirror. You all turn ugly eventually, don't you?? You're now in the same category as a lot of your pals. And that's not a compliment.


----------



## Rinata (Oct 21, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Look at your rep points. We can't be even, you can't affect me with your measly neg rep spasms.
> ...


----------



## Samson (Oct 21, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



duh...







I must have subscribed to it......

***unsubcribes***


----------



## Rinata (Oct 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Bye!!!! Don't let the door hit you in the ass!!! I know most of you can't take some of the gems I found on here. It's like Christmas morning.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 22, 2010)

rdean said:


> http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599
> 
> The annual tally the by Southern Law Center shows 926 hate groups, with Texas and California, one and two - a 50% increase over 2000.
> 
> ...



I dunno...but are you still a serial killer? That's what I really want to know.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 22, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Shut the fuck up, MM. You haven't been on this board long enough to form an opinion about who should stay, who should go, and what is encouraged. You're one of the worst hate mongers on the board, as a matter of fact, you slimeball.

So if you don't like it, you go away. It's a political message board about the US, it's not a liberal rag like the ones that idiots like yourself like to use to obtain your information. It's a board where people share their opinions, use salty language, and don't kowtow to anti-American progressives, such as yourself, who we all wish would just move your stupid asses to a country you really admire. Perhaps France. We would be willing to take up a collection to fund your move so long as you move into one of the Muslim neighborhoods where the police will not enter.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 24, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe just a quick look at the contributors. It's always a clue to me how a thread will progress. This one definitely needs to be tossed into the flame zone. Nothing like a juicy subject that DARES to paint cons into a bad spot and out come the usual members of the herd with their crapulent euphemisms, totally derailing the subject.
> ...



defending Arnie


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 24, 2013)

Not all haters are repubs and not all repubs are haters. Unfortunately much of today's hatred comes from the left. In any case, here is a profile of the 21st Century hater:

EXCLUSIVE: FDNY EMS Lt. Timothy Dluhos sent out racist, anti-Semitic tweets as "Bad Lieutenant," using an image of Hitler as his profile photo - NYPOST.com

He&#8217;s a bigot &#8212; and a blubbering crybaby.

EMS Lt. Timothy Dluhos, 34, uses an image of Hitler for his profile photo and &#8220;Bad Lieutenant&#8221; as his online name as he spews a barrage of racist, sexist, anti-Semitic and anti-Asian comments.

The FDNY boss proudly posed with Mayor Bloomberg during a 2009 ceremony but hatefully calls Hizzoner &#8220;King Jew&#8221; and &#8220;King Heeb&#8221; on Twitter.

Dluhos, who works at EMS Station 57 in Bedford-Stuyvesant, Brooklyn, dropped to the ground sobbing Friday when The Post confronted him outside his Staten Island home.

&#8220;There has got to be a lot worse out there than me,&#8221; he insisted.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 24, 2013)

rdean said:


> http://www.maxwell.syr.edu/uploadedFiles/news/Hate.pdf?n=1599
> 
> The annual tally the by Southern Law Center shows 926 hate groups, with Texas and California, one and two - a 50% increase over 2000.
> 
> ...



I doubt anyone will try to count all of the cops killed by those who love Obama.


----------



## sparky (Mar 25, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Dluhos, who works at EMS Station 57 in Bedford-Stuyvesant, Brooklyn, dropped to the ground sobbing Friday when The Post confronted him outside his Staten Island home.
> 
> *There has got to be a lot worse out there than me,* he insisted.



I'd wager he'd get the majority of the vote as a completely unknown noob....

~S~


----------

